# Tell me about your first day of training..



## Lisa

I will never forget my first day of training.  I was nervous and didn't think, after watching my children's class, that it was going to be all that hard.  I was very wrong, but I was very hooked at the end of it.  I enjoyed learning the new kicks and how to properly fall.  The school was not a real "serious" place so there was lots of smiling and lots of laughter.

How about you?  What brought you there and what kept you?


----------



## matt.m

As a kid I went to dads class to workout and be around him and his friends.  It was a great way to stay in shape along with wrestling.  I came back as a way to deal with disabilities,  I am hooked.  There is no doubt.  I will quit the 12th of never.


----------



## Lisa

matt.m said:
			
		

> As a kid I went to dads class to workout and be around him and his friends.  It was a great way to stay in shape along with wrestling.  I came back as a way to deal with disabilities,  I am hooked.  There is no doubt.  I will quit the 12th of never.



Wow, Matt.  That is such and excellent memory to have, how lucky for you to have that to share with your Dad.

If I may be so bold, what were the disabilities?


----------



## bushidomartialarts

walked cocky as all getout into lee sprague's kickboxing class.  here's me:  wrestler, weightlifter, scrapper and brawler out to become an even badder ***.

small catch:  this is in albuquerque, nm.  elevation 5400.  i came from eugene, oregon.  elevation in three digits.

i had to lie down and put my feet up, but daaaaamn i loved every vertical second of it.

j


----------



## Lisa

bushidomartialarts said:
			
		

> walked cocky as all getout into lee sprague's kickboxing class.  here's me:  wrestler, weightlifter, scrapper and brawler out to become an even badder ***.
> 
> small catch:  this is in albuquerque, nm.  elevation 5400.  i came from eugene, oregon.  elevation in three digits.
> 
> i had to lie down and put my feet up, but daaaaamn i loved every vertical second of it.
> 
> j



LOL!  That is soooo funny!  How long did you have to train before you adjusted?


----------



## tkd_jen

My first day....

First a little background: I was a senior in high school in super small town North Dakota. So being from said small town I was obligated to participate in every sport we had in order for us to have enough to field a team (I wouldn't have had it any other way though ~ just love to compete!!) Anyway, we only have one gym obviously so in the winter we had 2 practices (boys basketball and girls volleyball) that had to share the gym. So one week the boys got early practice 3:30-5:30 and we got late 5:30 -7:30. However, the TKD class that I was dying to try started at 7:30 in a town 15 miles away. Much to the dismay of my teammates, coaches, and every volleyball loving member of the community, I joined TKD anyway, leaving VB practice at 7 so I could go to TKD. Needless to say, my VB playing time got cut, but I didn't care, I was in love!!!

Oh so the actual first class? It was a perfect room that we trained in: an old aerobics room, wood floor, mirrors on one wall. Loved the knuckle pushups on that floor. I felt like such a tough chick!! Learning the new techniques I knew I looked like a dork (mirrors on the front wall) but I didn't care, it just made me want to kick and punch all day till I would look like my instructor. Fast forward a few years and that is still my (ever elusive) goal.

Great thread, I need to call work and tell them I got lost in nostalgia-land...hmmm...i thought Memory Lane was around here somewhere???


----------



## Phadrus00

Oiy...  I remember less about the first day than the First Day After!

My first Martial Arts class was in Kyokushinkai Karate in Moncton, New Brunswick, Canada.  The instructor was a complete hard-a@# and an ego-tist to boot!  I kicked and punched as best I could and sweated like a pig.  It was rough but it had that aspect of the mysterious that I liked.

The next day I could barely move.  I went to work and remember climbing the stairs to my office in agony. I hurt in places I didn't know you could hurt in...

I didn't pursue that style for very long.  Many of the instructors had ego problems and were completely focussed on competition which was just not my path.  Years later after I had been studying the FMA I did a demo at a competition and we WOWED them!  My Instructor and I finished with a live blade demo that rocked the place!  As it turned out that my old Karate School was attending the competition and one of my old instructors recognized me.  After the demo he decided to come over to say hi.  He turned to my FMA Instructor and said: "I remember Rob from many years ago.  He was one of my Karate Students..  and not a very good one as I remember.."  We all laughed, he wandered off, my Instructor turned to me and said "Who WAS that Jerk?".  Ahh memories... *grin*

Rob.."a somewhat better student..."


----------



## matt.m

Dude, I have got to say that you have told a good story.  To be honest I don't have a bad instructor story.  However, I do have a bad red belt story.

A few years ago I went to a school from the one I was used to.  I already had a brown in Judo and had wrestled for few years for the U.S. Marine Corps.

Long story short, I was stretching and doing my thing.  Some of the little kids were shadowing me.  Some red belt came up to me and said "We don't do things like the other school here."  However I just told her to get bent and leave me alone.  

Needless to say, this same person is still a red belt.  Has been for 6 years.

I hate jerks.  Some people just don't understand how a martial arts environment is supposed to be a nurturing environment.  Sounds like you found a good school with a good teacher.  Kudos bro.


----------



## Phadrus00

matt.m said:
			
		

> Dude, I have got to say that you have told a good story. To be honest I don't have a bad instructor story. However, I do have a bad red belt story.
> 
> A few years ago I went to a school from the one I was used to. I already had a brown in Judo and had wrestled for few years for the U.S. Marine Corps.
> 
> Long story short, I was stretching and doing my thing. Some of the little kids were shadowing me. Some red belt came up to me and said "We don't do things like the other school here." However I just told her to get bent and leave me alone.
> 
> Needless to say, this same person is still a red belt. Has been for 6 years.
> 
> I hate jerks. Some people just don't understand how a martial arts environment is supposed to be a nurturing environment. Sounds like you found a good school with a good teacher. Kudos bro.


 
matt,

Thanks man!  Your red belt story is a perfect example of an MAJ (Martials Arts Jerk!).. *smile*  I guess you are bound to find them anywhere but it is particularly sad when you see them in a position of authority like being a Martial Arts Instructor.

Since that rather unimpressive beginning I have been blessed with quite a few wonderful instructors, and some less than wonderful as well...  I'll tell you about my impatient Tai Chi Instructor sometime!  *grin*  By and large though I have been very fortunate and I strive to be the kind of Instructor that earns and keeps his students respect by helping them grow, not intimidating them into subservience.

Rob


----------



## bydand

My first day training in the art I still practice was an eye opening day.  I NEVER thought that something so fustrating, difficult, & uncomprehensable (at the time) could be so darn addicting.  I did try other arts before this one and really have a hard time thinking of them as "training" because they didn't feel like this to me.  I can feel the day after in my memory still though.  Oh man I didn't know so many parts could ache at the same time. 

From the moment I stepped into the Dojo I knew I had found a second home.  That is a great feeling and one I still get every single time I walk into training. Even though I now train at a different location, the feeling is the same.


----------



## trav101

My first day was a few weeks ago. I think I'm still sore!!!


----------



## Swordlady

Let's see...I was 14 years old the first time I stepped foot in a martial art class (Tae Kwon Do).  My youngest brother (who was 10 years old) and I joined at the same time.  I was very intimidated to see that some of the kids my age were black belts.  After the warm up, one of the young black belts took my brother and I aside.  We spent practically the entire class learning the front stance, downward block, and the forward punch.

My first Yagyu Shinkage Ryu class was about ten years later.  I came to class in my old TKD uniform (which still fit me!), and quickly felt out of place amongst the other students dressed in dark blue keikogi and hakama.  I borrowed one of the dojo swords; it was some cheap wallhanger katana that was a couple inches too long for me.  I spent that class learning the first _kihon_, and how to properly draw the sword, chiburi and noto.  My sensei noticed that I was having problems with the longer sword (overall length was about 40"), and brought a short gunto to class a couple weeks later for me to use.  Using a shorter sword definitely helped.  I bought my own uniform and iaito about a month later.

Oh yeah...forgot to mention my first day at Aikido - just two and a half weeks ago.  I was a combination of nervous and confident at the same time.  Though it was my first day at a "new" art (my Aikido class back in college really doesn't count), I was kinda at ease, because I was already acquainted with my sensei (my Yagyu sensei rents dojo space from him).  It was a weapons class, and we were using the jo staff.  I caught on some of the moves fairly quickly, since I have a little experience with the bo staff.  Of course I was totally lost by the end of the class; we were running through part of a kata, which went completely over my head.


----------



## gixxershane

clumsy as hell!!! lol

i had always played sports, but kenpo was on a whole diffrent level


----------



## KOROHO

I was 14 and we just moved to FL from NJ.  I had no friends of my own and only knew my cousin and his friends.  My father brought me to the YMCA so I had something to do and could meet people on my own.

I went to the Karate class (actually it was TKD) and met Mr. Jones, who would soon become more like a big brother than a Karate teacher.

The first thing we did in that class, after bowing in was knuckle pushups on a hard tile floor.  That really hurt.  Then the hardest workout I had ever done up to that point in my life (including football practice), which was interspersed with more knuckle pushups - we probably did a total of 75.  But I was learning to fight and it was just so cool.


----------



## trueaspirer

When I first started ma, I was six years old, and enraptured in the "coolness" and tales of ma. One of the instructors sat me down and explained things to me and my parents. Then he gave me a short private lesson on the basics of ma. However my first real class with other people I don't really remember so well.


----------



## Kacey

When I was 20 and in college, I was dragged in, in the hopes that the guy I was dating would quit trying to demonstrate and make me do half-remembered blocks from his own training in high school, 12 or 13 years previously, and because he had talked me into trying TKD as a form of exercise we could do together.  After the warmup (20 minutes of stretching and calisthenics), I was sent into the back room with a female black belt, who spent the next hour showing me 2 basic stances (walking/back stance and L/front stance), and one block; toward the end of the time she also showed me sitting (horse) stance and how to punch.  The second class was much the same, but with a different black belt... so was the third... by the fourth class, I was hooked - I had bought a dobak I could scarcely afford for a class that didn't require it unless and until your first testing.  That was February 1987... and I'm still with the same sahbum, the only student left out everyone who was there at that time.


----------



## Shirt Ripper

My first training day in Aikido?  Dunno, must've been tough because all I seem to remember is falling down a lot.


----------



## Gemini

My first day was simply put, a humiliating disaster. I've been an athlete my entire life and knew, as many people my age, I was overweight and out of shape. I actually had to sit down half way through it, because my instructor thought I was going to have a heart attack. Probably would've too. I was so disgusted with what I had become, I signed up for a year despite absolutly HATING the class. I didn't take my next class for over 2 weeks because I couldn't move. Within a few weeks of that, once I started seeing improvement, well, the rest is history. Now I'm just known as the local martial arts nut case.


----------



## John Brewer

My first day was 2 years ago, June 1st. At the time the class was pretty small. Our instructor often does an exercise in warmups where you lay on your back and lift your legs six inches off the ground. You then alternate between legs apart and together, point your heels and your toes, and six inches and twleve inches. I didn't know my instructor then (I met him on a fishing trip) and when he told us he'd be right back (of course this is after we'd had our legs up for a while already, and I had not worked abs for a long time) we were wondering after a few minutes when he would. Luckily it was just a joke and he came back shortly. Ever since then I do not miss my ab exercises often. Oh yeah and then there was the time he convinced us to all do the Karate Kid stance and then laughed for a while. But of course I'm still there and also HOOKED!


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

I was nervous, and it was intimidating, confusing, hard, strenuous, stressful, sweaty, but also fulfilling and most importantly just what I was looking for. 

I knew after that 1st night that I was in it for the long term. I was already looking forward to moving beyond 10th gup that night.


----------



## SeanKerby

Which style?

TKD...wanted to learn how to do all those kicks
Nami Ryu/Systema...Didn't wanna get tossed or rolled up.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

I'm a Teakwondoist (WTF/USAT), but more importantly, I'm a martial artist from the get go. Great stuff...:asian:


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

For those new to the martial arts and our various organizations and affiliations, a large number of us Taekwondo practitioners are linked to the following:

*WTF* - World Taekwondo Federation (Olympic sport governing body)
*USAT*- United States Taekwondo (USA sport governing body) for us Americans.


----------



## Silverwing

My first class... hmmm, six an a half years ago as an 10 year old with a bad ego problem I was actually referred to Tang Soo Do by my school guidance counseler because I was having problems with a teacher...

Anyway, at the time the studio had only been up for about a year and a half and had just gotten out of the YMCA kitchen so the highest ranking student was, if I'm not mistaken, a green belt, who is now a second degree black belt.   I was sent off with another student to learn low block, center punch, and front kick from a girl who was also a green belt.  After that we were tossed back in line for drill where I got completely lost.  Now, at 17, and with a few tons of ego dropped off, I've made it to black belt candidate and will never stop training.


----------



## soul_sword34

My first day in Shotokan the only thing I can remember is that I wanted to quit.  I was always the shining star in AAU wrestling, gold medals, state champ.  I came to the dojo and everyone was better than me and no matter how hard I tried I could not do anything right.  I remember talking to myself saying, "if they can do it then I can too".  I stayed.  I remember my second day vividly so let me share my embarassing story.

I came home that first day and took off my gi and threw my pants/underwear into the corner (I now fold them ) and went to take a shower, I was 10 years old at the time.  Then next day I was running late and scooped up my gi after school and ran down the street for training white belt dragging in the dirt.  I went into the locker room and put on my gi.  Now while training it was time for Mae-Geri (front kick) practice.  Up and down the floor.  Instructor was calling out the numbers.  "Ichi!", kiai, "Ni", kiai.....all I remember to this day of my second day is on one of the front kicks, I remember it was a right leg front kick, Kiai!!!! and out flies my underwear from the cuff of my gi bottoms.  There they were in the middle of the Dojo, I thought I was going to die, I had forgotten my underwear were wrapped up in my gi and now my whities are in front of the entire class.  I quickly ran up and grabbed them and tucked them inside my top behind my belt.  The funny thing is no one ever, ever said anything about that.:idunno:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

soul_sword34 said:
			
		

> My first day in Shotokan the only thing I can remember is that I wanted to quit. I was always the shining star in AAU wrestling, gold medals, state champ. I came to the dojo and everyone was better than me and no matter how hard I tried I could not do anything right. I remember talking to myself saying, "if they can do it then I can too". I stayed. I remember my second day vividly so let me share my embarassing story.
> 
> I came home that first day and took off my gi and threw my pants/underwear into the corner (I now fold them ) and went to take a shower, I was 10 years old at the time. Then next day I was running late and scooped up my gi after school and ran down the street for training white belt dragging in the dirt. I went into the locker room and put on my gi. Now while training it was time for Mae-Geri (front kick) practice. Up and down the floor. Instructor was calling out the numbers. "Ichi!", kiai, "Ni", kiai.....all I remember to this day of my second day is on one of the front kicks, I remember it was a right leg front kick, Kiai!!!! and out flies my underwear from the cuff of my gi bottoms. There they were in the middle of the Dojo, I thought I was going to die, I had forgotten my underwear were wrapped up in my gi and now my whities are in front of the entire class. I quickly ran up and grabbed them and tucked them inside my top behind my belt. The funny thing is no one ever, ever said anything about that.:idunno:


 
Now that is embarassing!  Yet, we all can get through those moments and if we continue on then when we look back they are really no big deal.

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

What a comical story, thanks 4 sharing. I can just imagine if I did a front snap kick and my chonies flew out and landed in the middle of the dojang... :lol: 

Well, I'm sure a lot of us here have an embarrasing story to tell. Oh well, the life of a newbie martial artist.


----------



## Rich Parsons

Lisa said:
			
		

> I will never forget my first day of training. I was nervous and didn't think, after watching my children's class, that it was going to be all that hard. I was very wrong, but I was very hooked at the end of it. I enjoyed learning the new kicks and how to properly fall. The school was not a real "serious" place so there was lots of smiling and lots of laughter.
> 
> How about you?  What brought you there and what kept you?



I was involved with a court case and I was a little stressed out. 

A friend of mine told me to go to his class and train.

I remember I sweated and that I worked with a borrowed rattan cane to learn the strikes and blocks. (* I went back because it was a good work out and I was learning, and it was practical application, and maybe just maybe I could learn how not to break people with pure strength and or fear. *)

As to interesting early classes I think this may have been the first or second class, the Instructor was testing us on our basic blocks. He would tell you what block to execute and he would then strike you so you would have to block using the block he called out for you.  I am at the end or front of the line with everyone to my right and the instructor calls off a block and I execute it. Then he goes down to the other people in the line and we all do the same block but he only strikes one of us. So when he comes back down the line, I was to execute a vertical block to be used against a number 5 or mid level thrust. I was ready and then realized the instructor was swinging a number 8 or backhand to my knee, so I stepped back as blocked with a down to the right as called for that strike. 

Now the more senior color belts in the class speak out and say he did not do the correct block. The instructor asks me why I did not do the correct block? I explained I did not want to get hit. He laughed and said, "You will do fine in this class." The others were told be quiet. 

A couple of classes later another instructor shows up and is teaching part of the class. He has everyone else so scared I am afraid to answer. When he asks for three areas on a stick to hit someone with, there are all these answers. I am thinking, a Cyclinder has three surfaces areas, but no I cannot say that as that would be the Smart Alec or Engineering student answer. Guess what that is what the instructor was looking for. So, I learned go with my best guess and deal with it.


----------



## Bigshadow

My first day...  I don't remember a whole lot from it.  The only thing that really stands out is the first thing the instructor had us do was do forward rolls.  I am big guy, then I was much bigger and have had no training in any martial arts.  So here I am in line and I get up to the point that I have to roll (The class made it look so easy) and I go for it.  I crash into the floor, you could hear knees, elbows, clunking against the concrete.   It was so embarrassing!  After that mishap, the instructor sent me to the side with one of his better students to go over rolling.  Even that was embarrassing!  I carried scuffs on my elbows and knees for weeks following that.


----------



## spiderboy

I was a 19 year old TKD student, young dumb and full of energy - met an American Kenpo student one day at a friends farm, who gave us our first lesson right there in an old sheep pen. Had to kick the dung out of the way and throw bricks at the rats to shoo them, but best sparring lesson i've ever had.

That student became my instructor, and been doing Kenpo since 

Alex


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618;

my first day of training was months ago , i went in , i was nervous as hell , and i was the only person my age there , and they were all staring at me , well , it felt like it lol , but after a while i got to know some of them a bit and there all great peaple , not big monsters who would try to kill me when sparring , they are atualy great  people , and after the session i felt exelent , and i still enjoy training as much as i did that day , it has never , and will never get boring!


----------



## lll000000lll

alotta sweat, and the next morning sore muscles.


----------



## Xue Sheng

Wish I could, but I think that was around 1972


----------



## Haze

My 8 year old son was training and kept after me to join. Well, one of his Senseis offered me 3 free months. I remember the first class. Just trying to get through the 90 mins was all I could do. I was a 2 pack a day smoker.  I was not going to let my son get the best of me. We trained together for 6 years. (lost him in a car accident when he was 15 yrs old in 1993)  BUT................
GOOD MEMORIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Elayna

Wow, my first day of training seems like forever ago...but here goes.I was 7 or 8. I dont even remember what style it was offically...all I knew was that we had to yell alot.  LOL.  And I fondly call it....Using the little black stick.  LOL.  (it was only about 4 inches long, the size of a grown mans index finger..and great for getting the jugular..LOL).The first day, We walked into like the tiny tiny old house, that smelled. LOL.  I was with 10 other kids that I homeschooled with, so talk about pier pressure. I was all nervous and jittery...i was so afraid that my shirt would fly over my head...(i developed early...very early)....and of course...It did.....and when it did....I just started crying and ran out of the smelly house.  LOL LOL.   Well because I liked most of the class, i decided to go back, but this time...I wore 2 shirts, with both of them tucked in. LOL.    But the Sensei was so nice...it was like nothing happened even though i was like so embarrassed.  LOL.So anyways.....Thats my first day.  Hehehehe..


----------



## profesormental

I don't remember my first time... My older brother used me as a training tool for his karate classes... so I learned that way... then an elementary school friend used me as his training tool for several years in TKD (not olympic...) and Judo... the same with boxing... in high school I somehow hooked up with some Shaolin Kempo guys that trained in the university and some arnis guys... the same with my Wing Chun teacher...

Also, since I was in elementary school, I bought MA magazines (I have issues somewhere from 1987)... and I used my allowance and worked to buy instructional materials and books!

I don't really remember a time that I didn't train or practiced on my own some kind of training...


So I don't reemmber my first time... yet if I stuck around so much at it... I guess it was REAL GOOD!!

Sincerely,

Juan M. Mercado


----------



## Azzy

My first day of training ....... I had done some research on Bujinkan but still didnt know exactly what to expect. The dark run down building didnt help. Started on the leg and wrist stretches. To me it was insanely painfull - clenched my teeth and got through it somehow. Also had a problem with the rolling. In the end i was covered in bruises and had to ice pack my shoulder( the wall got in my way). But I loved every second of it. I know consider it to be one of the best days of my life.
Oh and going to the pub after training is pretty fun too.


----------



## kingkong89

my first day of training is a bit hard to remember, it has been about 10 years. i remember i wanted to fight as soon as i walked in the door


----------



## evenflow1121

I wanted to learn how to do flying kicks and leap from buildings...too much Samurai Sundays (though I do miss that show), then I got introduced to the proper stances punching and some blocking and thought well I guess I will learn how to thrown a flying kick on my second lesson. 

P.S. I still dont know how to do a flying kick.


----------



## RheaHS

Remember being really quiet and nervous as I walked up to the door, came in just as the juniors finished. It took about half an hour before the instructor noticed  i was there. 
Didn't talk to many people. Remember being a bit scared of the line up (all in Japanese) and getting shown some defences against rear strangles, not much else. 
Something drew me back for the second lesson, where I signed up. Possibly the fact I had been told about the high drop out rate. Something told me to stay, and it was a challenge. 
This I can remember vividly, having the basic groundwork shown on me and going through 15 mins of pain and discomfort to another novice, then doing a load of groundfighting where I faced my (then) purple belt "nemesis" for the first time. I have had so much fun ever since, and I love it more every time I train.


----------



## 351C

My first day of training was tonight!  I am 43 years old and I joined a Hap Ki Do class along with my 9 year old son and 11 year old daughter.  It was my son who I was a little worried about initially.  He has been diagnosed with Aspergers and lacks a little coordination.  And like his dad is a bit of a couch potato.  Well I should have been worried about myself!  I am slightly overweight (5-10 200lbs) and havent done anything aerobic for quite awhile.  I had to stop and catch my breath a few times and at one point thought I was going to pass out.  I knew I was out of shape but didnt realize how bad.  My son and daughter breezed through the warm up and stretching without breaking a sweat.  At one point I was wondering what I got myself into.  I finally caught my breath and made it through the rest of the class.  My daughter did great, she recently gave up Ballet which she had been doing for six years.  Needless to say she was able to kick as high as her head pretty easily.  My son needs a little work on form but I am extremely proud of how well he did.  Cant wait till the next class in two days!


----------



## Lisa

351C said:
			
		

> My first day of training was tonight!  I am 43 years old and I joined a Hap Ki Do class along with my 9 year old son and 11 year old daughter.  It was my son who I was a little worried about initially.  He has been diagnosed with Aspergers and lacks a little coordination.  And like his dad is a bit of a couch potato.  Well I should have been worried about myself!  I am slightly overweight (5-10 200lbs) and havent done anything aerobic for quite awhile.  I had to stop and catch my breath a few times and at one point thought I was going to pass out.  I knew I was out of shape but didnt realize how bad.  My son and daughter breezed through the warm up and stretching without breaking a sweat.  At one point I was wondering what I got myself into.  I finally caught my breath and made it through the rest of the class.  My daughter did great, she recently gave up Ballet which she had been doing for six years.  Needless to say she was able to kick as high as her head pretty easily.  My son needs a little work on form but I am extremely proud of how well he did.  Cant wait till the next class in two days!



351C,

That is fantastic.  I am interested in updates about your son.  My nephew has Aspberger's as well and my brother has just moved his family to a new city and are looking for an MA for him there.  Please pm and let me know how he is doing.  Congrats to you and your daughte as well.  I hope all of you find many great years in hapkido!

Lisa


----------



## Kacey

351C said:
			
		

> My first day of training was tonight!  I am 43 years old and I joined a Hap Ki Do class along with my 9 year old son and 11 year old daughter.  It was my son who I was a little worried about initially.  He has been diagnosed with Aspergers and lacks a little coordination.  And like his dad is a bit of a couch potato.  Well I should have been worried about myself!  I am slightly overweight (5-10 200lbs) and havent done anything aerobic for quite awhile.  I had to stop and catch my breath a few times and at one point thought I was going to pass out.  I knew I was out of shape but didnt realize how bad.  My son and daughter breezed through the warm up and stretching without breaking a sweat.  At one point I was wondering what I got myself into.  I finally caught my breath and made it through the rest of the class.  My daughter did great, she recently gave up Ballet which she had been doing for six years.  Needless to say she was able to kick as high as her head pretty easily.  My son needs a little work on form but I am extremely proud of how well he did.  Cant wait till the next class in two days!



Sounds like a great start to me - good luck to you all, and congratulations on joining _with_ your kids instead of just providing transportation.  One of my best students is one who joined because his daughter wanted to, and didn't want to join alone.


----------



## HG1

Walking up the stairs to the 2nd floor I noticed how marked up the walls & low ceiling were. Sifu was friendly & answered all of my questions as I filled out paper work. I distinctly remember him chuckling when I commnented a 45 minute class seemed short. Class began with a seven posture qi qong series. One through 5 were challenging but not too bad. #'s 6 & 7 were killers. Sifu was yelling at people to stay in the posture & stop grunting. Since it was my first class I was the only one allowed to get out of it. I tried my best to suffer with the rest of the class but I had never experienced such pain before. When it ended & my legs were shaking of their own accord. Then stance training started - my legs were already shot. Time slowed down as I strained to keep my body partially in the stances, it was pure agony. After the tourture ended, the first basic drill was taught - facing punch, side punch. Cool to be learning a technique but it required shifting from horse stance into bow stance. At this point I had no legs at all let alone a stance. Three star blocking arm conditioning followed next. It's a partner drill, lucky for me there was an uneven number students so I got to bang arms with an assistant instructor. Great for getting the finner points of the exersice but his bones were like iron. Once this concluded the pain in my forearms now equaled the pain in my legs. 45 minutes to the tee & my first class is burnend into my long term memory. 

I was kind of upsest with my performance having decent athletic ability. Sifu reassured me that this was normal for all beginners & not to be too hard on myself as he walked me to the stairs. Grasping for support from the wall & ceiling I added my fingerprint smudges to the collection in the stairwell. Maybe I'm a glutton for punishment, I caught the bug & have been training ever since.


----------



## rustyself

351C said:


> My first day of training was tonight!  I am 43 years old and I joined a Hap Ki Do class along with my 9 year old son and 11 year old daughter.  It was my son who I was a little worried about initially.  He has been diagnosed with Aspergers and lacks a little coordination.  And like his dad is a bit of a couch potato.  Well I should have been worried about myself!  I am slightly overweight (5-10 200lbs) and havent done anything aerobic for quite awhile.  I had to stop and catch my breath a few times and at one point thought I was going to pass out.  I knew I was out of shape but didnt realize how bad.  My son and daughter breezed through the warm up and stretching without breaking a sweat.  At one point I was wondering what I got myself into.  I finally caught my breath and made it through the rest of the class.  My daughter did great, she recently gave up Ballet which she had been doing for six years.  Needless to say she was able to kick as high as her head pretty easily.  My son needs a little work on form but I am extremely proud of how well he did.  Cant wait till the next class in two days!



bravo!

i am also interested in keeping updated on your family's progress.  i also have my family involved, and applaud anyone who has fun with their children, especially in something as beneficial as the martial arts.  let your son and daughter (and you as well), know we are all cheering you guys on!

Tang Soo!


----------



## 351C

Thanks for the encouragement!  We are about 7 or 8 lessons in and loving it.  Both of my kids are doing really well.  Im surprised at how much better I feel after just two weeks.  I really needed the exercise!  The instructor does a great job of catering to our individual needs.  My son was always scared of doing a somersault.  He was finally able to do one without assistance the other night.  The whole class gave him a big round of applause; he jumped up grinning ear to ear!  We have a long way to go and I hope it stays as enjoyable as it is now!  I hope it is going well for you, please tell me something about your familys experience.


----------



## airdawg

I didn't know what to expect. Kenpo was and still is a required class at the school I attended and I didn't even know what it was until my instructor explained it to me. Lets just say that all of my elective classes were taken up by Kenpo. I fell in love within minutes and still kick'n


----------



## El_Seepo

It was after my first year at university and I realised that I had four months of free time. Rather than get a job like a responsible person I signed up for kenpo (LTKKA). The introductory lesson was a private with the head instructor, I think I learned the first haymaker defence that day and went home feeling invincible.


----------



## kodo

On my first day of training, I was disapointed.  All my dad would show me, was how to fall properly and how to do a correct push-up.  Now, those two things are a part of me that are very strong and still very important.  It would suck if I were trying to demonstrate grappling in the karate class and got the wind knocked out of me or something.  I'm, also, amazed at many of the poor variations of pushups I've seen.  I have never quite been able to understand how some cannot do a single push-up.  Nothing against those folks, it's just amazing.


----------



## ares

I study Shaolin Kempo, so I wanted to get into it when I had seen the movie "The Perfect Weapon". I thought WOW. I want to do that. So I went in and got totally lost in the class. I keep up with it because I also love learning. ares


----------



## NDNgirl4ever

My first lesson was tonight. I loved it. The workout was intense, but it felt good. Senesi and the other students are very nice and patient. I think I will stay with it.


----------



## thepanjr

I Can remember my first day as it was yesterday. Being a beginner learning these moves that i can't even understand. I was excited and thrilled to actually have joined martial arts. It all because of my past experiences with my friends and family that made me join karate. The first day had made me think how weak and immature i was back then. It would be nice to revisit the first day.


----------



## frizzbee

Well, that was pretty much exactly a year ago.  I can totally remember it.  Actually, I've kind of had three of them.
First, I started with Shorin Ryu Karate - We started with this introductory lesson thing - I got my dad to take it with me, just cause I'm really shy.  They were supposed to be private lessons, then if we decided we wanted to stick with it, we'd going the real class.  We didn't even have belts yet.  You had to get through these introductory classes before they'd give you a belt.  But ANYWAY, the sensei wasn't there when we showed up and the senior instructor had to teach the next class - the beginer class - white to yellow belters.  So he threw us in there.  It was the coolest thing I'd ever done.  I felt like a complete fool.  I had no idea what I was doing.  Everyone was more advanced than I - I was watching everyone else, and it was a kind of learn-as-you go thing.  There wasn't a lot of explaining.  But it was SO cool.  We did pushups of course, and I don't know what else, but I was sore for days afterwards.  My dad did not continue on, but I did - I was hooked.
And then I met an older man that we'd go sailing with sometimes (I live on a sailboat).  We got talking about martial arts and he told me that he'd used to do kung fu.  He was some sort of professional fighter/world champion.  Anyway, he knew Kung fu.  So I got up the courage to ask him if he'd work with me.  It was SO cool.  I mean, the man was so peaceful - I mean I love karate - but he talked like kung fu like it was spiritual, a way to live and achieve peace.  The first lesson was in the parking lot of our marina.  We had to a move a bit to get out of the way of cars, but he demonstrated to me some kung fu and then taught me some basic blocks and told me to work on them until I saw him again.  I worked with him for about five months, but then he fell seriously ill.  
But my contract ran out at the shorin ryu place, and I'd just been accepted at the University of south florida.    I didn't know what to do.  I couldn't afford to pay for karate on my own, but I couldn't give it up.  I checked and they offered shotokan at my school.  I signed up - my scholarship covered it, so I was set.  I thought I was the big fish.  I was a recently promoted blue belt, and had just moved into the intermediate advanced class - I thought...  well, I was a bit over confidant.  And it was HARD to switch styles.  There are miniscule differences between the two styles, so I got confused all the time.  The basics were the same, but some things, like the stances, felt widely different.  But the coolest thing about switching to shotokan was that you get to do kata from the beginning.  In my old style, we were not taught kata until we reached blue belt level.  And not I've changed campuses again and am about to start at a new (shotokan) dojo.  I've got to remind myself not to get cocky.  I really don't know ANYTHING.  
Sarah


----------



## KeeblerElf

My first day, I was really nervous, but it was a lot of fun, and my instructor is awesome. Since almost the entire class has never taken any martial arts instruction, he started out with the very basics and moves at a rate that everyone is comfortable with. I look forward to all my classes now.


----------



## bluemtn

KeeblerElf said:


> My first day, I was really nervous, but it was a lot of fun, and my instructor is awesome. Since almost the entire class has never taken any martial arts instruction, he started out with the very basics and moves at a rate that everyone is comfortable with. I look forward to all my classes now.


 

I'm glad that you really enjoyed your first class!  Once you start, you're hooked.


----------



## Shaderon

On my first lesson I met my instructor outside in the cafe area of the gym I am a member of.  He was reading the paper and had the appearance of someone who was brimmming with energy and enthusiasm.  I asked him how much the lesson was and if I was ok dressed in my jogging pants and we chatted for 20 minutes before going into the Dojang which was a gym studio surrounded by mirrors.  He explained that the girls that were already members didn't arrive until 10 minutes last because of work reasons and talked me through a few things, about class structure and where his other classes were, that this was a beginners class and a bit of informal chat.   The other turned up and we began.  After a gruelling 10 minute warm up I realised I wasn't fit enough, vowed to remedy that and panting the three of us started doing the techniques he showed us.   I can remember stood staring as he showed us how to do a side kick, and he held it to show how the body should be in perfect alignment, my second vow came there and then, I would do this, I would look that damn good and be able to hold positions like that.  I was awestruck.   After he showed us some very very practical self-defence moves, I realised this was my thing, this was what I wanted.   I bit the bullet that day and ordered my Dobuk, I wasn't completely hooked at that point though, if someone had said "yes but such and such will do that and it's better because..." I might have gone and tried that too, but it didn't take long.

I'm still awestruck at my instructor now, he can still do things that make me gawp at him, and I bet that will happen for a long time yet.


----------



## yumeiko

I have had two first days of training

1) I was a freshman in high school and one of my friends that i had met in one of my classes was in this martial arts class, me being interested asked about it and she told me when it was meeting and where. I got there and they showed me how to punch properly and a few other things but mainly how to punch. At the end of class they had sparring and so the main sensei sat us against the wall and had the advance class go spread out on the floor. My friend said that he probably wouldn't have me spar since it was my first day, however, just then he called me up and paired me with a black belt that i had seen doing lots of kung fu... my first thoughts "i am going to be knocked on my butt in the first two seconds" though it turned out to be no contact for me. That first sparring session was my first lesson in how to block.

2)my second first day was my freshman year of college. I wanted to get back into the martial arts and so was going to a bunch of different call outs. I went to this one and one of the things sensei said during his introduction of the class was "we are a family, we have had people leave and come back and they are still family." It appealled to me and have decided to stay. How much of a family we are became very clear about two weeks ago when sensei was killed in a car crash, it hit everyone hard, including myself who hasn't been there a full year yet, he really was a second dad to me, and there were no secrets from him, try as I did he knew me better than anybody besides my parents and my best friend...

sorry for the long post i sometimes talk too much...


----------



## Zida'sukara

My first day was a bit funny, I went to a beginners Seminar like training.

After seen all the ninja movies that you could possibly imagin, I thought that I would be klimbing in trees, learning to jump a few meters high and that I could use at least a few weapons after this training which was a training of a whole day. And the training would be like you see in the movies, a drilling like training with an militairy like trainer. (yes yes I know, I was a ninja movie freak)

Well....it was nothing like that. The trainer was a very friendly and nice person and all the others were also very nice and friendly. The training was almost without weapons and I think my trainer knew that I had this fantasy like image about ninjutsu. During the training he gave a little demonstration and he explained that a lot of people thought about ninjutsu like they have seen it in the movies. By saying it, he looked at me a lot and all of a sudden he said that ninjas do not jump meters high in a tree and he jumped very high after he said it. (at least I thought it was very high) Than he said that ninjas do not dissapear just like that and within less than a second he stood in front of me with a katana very close. Of course I was impressed but the main reason for joining was the friendly and wise atmosphere and I was very impressed of the possibilities of a human body. Well I never regretted it, the only thing that I regret is that I had to stop for such a long time and now have to start all over again.


----------



## Shaderon

yumeiko said:


> How much of a family we are became very clear about two weeks ago when sensei was killed in a car crash, it hit everyone hard, including myself who hasn't been there a full year yet, he really was a second dad to me, and there were no secrets from him, try as I did he knew me better than anybody besides my parents and my best friend...


 
I am so sorry for your loss, it must hurt a lot.
I am glad you shared this with us though, it will help you heal.


----------



## fingalickingd

Hello Everyone,

I am brand new to this forum and am starting my first day of Hapkido today. My 4-year-old son is also starting today as well.  I know absolutely nothing about martial arts and am eager to share my experience with all of you. I see that many of you have so much experience and wonderful insight to share. It is a pleasure reading your posts.


----------



## Lynne

My first Tang Soo Do (TSD - traditional Korean art/Karate - means "Way of the Open Hand from Defense to Offense") class was last Tuesday.  I was a guest of my daughter during "Buddy Week."  I loved it.  I joined up on Thursday and began my official classes on Saturday.  The trial class was actually harder than my first official class as I had to do some orange belt (8th Gup) material.

The warm up incorporated 300 crunches and 200 pushups.  I had to do  modified pushups and will for a long time I imagine.  That's ok.  I did my best.

We began with wall kicks after the warmup.  My nonkicking leg, the one facing the wall, began to hurt before we even began kicking   My daughter told me to focus on something so I wouldn't feel the pain as much.  That worked great until the instructor corrected someone and we had to hold our leg up.  AHHHHHHHHHH!  Saturday, we did 240 wall kicks, twice more than Tuesday.  Ouch.  I think I'm going to be practicing those at home 

I had to learn my daughter's highest form (please forgive the spelling and wrong/incomplete phonetics - Ping Yung Cho Dan???).  White belts are of the metal element.   I think I know why.  I moved like a robot.  Low block.  Punch.  Spin around.  How?  On one leg?!!  Step up the middle, mom.  What middle?  Where's the middle?  Prepare.  Place your arms how??  We did this three times and the instructor seemed happy as a lark that I made it more than halfway through.  I couldn't see it.  I felt like a moron.  Move like water?  How about violent waves! Oh, and doing the form was hard work for this newbie.

Next was learning ahp chagi, the front kick.  That was fun.  I think kicks are my favorite.  Then, we did edon ahp chagi? (running front kicks).  My legs gave out/mistimed a kick and I fell.  I got up and kept running.  Then we did, I think, Tolio Chagi?  We were stepping behind and then kicking.

Next were running side jump kicks.  We ran down the Dojang and kicked the small focus pad the instructor was holding.  It's a weird feeling having both of your legs in the air.  You realize for a moment you are flying and have no control. I never did get the twist right for a sidekick as far as I can tell.  It was more like a front kick I think. It was fun and I didn't slip on any pools of sweat...

Then we did punching, punching our partner's larger focus pad.  We did "regular" (I don't know the name) punches and reverse punches.  It's a lot harder than it looks.  I couldn't remember to keep bouncing or to yell "Cheop" for breathing.  My legs were getting tired and I was losing my coordination.  Slide the foot forward, twist and punch.  Bounce, bounce, bounce.  My daughter told me my instructor kept telling me to say, "Cheop."  I never heard him!   I was so focused on doing a million things at once that I tuned him out.  Now, I know what bamboo sticks are for....

I felt GOOD during class and after class.  I didn't puke or faint.  Seriously.  That's what I feared would happen.  I made sure I ate well during the day and drank a lot of water.  I know that helped.  That was no easy workout.

My biggest compliments were from two of the ladies while we were in the locker room.  They told me, "You were really putting a lot of effort into it.  Some people are just there."  I had tried my very best and it was so nice to see that someone had noticed.  My daughter later informed me that everyone was watching me, including Master R, who owns the academy.  She said mainly the higher ranks want to help the lower ranks.  I'm glad I didn't notice anyone watching me though. 

On Thursday, I had several students come up to me and ask, "Are you going to do it, are you, are you?  You should."  That was nice.  That's one thing I love about this school...the teamwork and the encouragement.

Martial Artists are just the greatest  They certainly are here, at this site.  I appreciate the feedback to my annoying questions


----------



## Tez3

_The warm up incorporated 300 crunches and 200 pushups. I had to do modified pushups and will for a long time I imagine. That's ok. I did my best.
_
Good grief! Our MMA fighters don't do that much in a warm up and they are very fit! 

_Saturday, we did 240 wall kicks, twice more than Tuesday_

It's amazing you managed all that let along enjoy it! It sounds a bit like a Marines boot camp, glad you enjoyed it though am a little concerned you are doing jumping kicks at this point. It would be easier to learn the first patterns too before doing slightly more advanced ones. I teach TSD and MMA and wouldn't have expected quite so much of a beginner but well done!


----------



## Lynne

Tez3 said:


> _The warm up incorporated 300 crunches and 200 pushups. I had to do modified pushups and will for a long time I imagine. That's ok. I did my best._
> 
> Good grief! Our MMA fighters don't do that much in a warm up and they are very fit!
> 
> _Saturday, we did 240 wall kicks, twice more than Tuesday_
> 
> It's amazing you managed all that let along enjoy it! It sounds a bit like a Marines boot camp, glad you enjoyed it though am a little concerned you are doing jumping kicks at this point. It would be easier to learn the first patterns too before doing slightly more advanced ones. I teach TSD and MMA and wouldn't have expected quite so much of a beginner but well done!


 
Well, I confess I dropped my left leg two times.  The instructor was correcting higher rank students and it was taking forever.  My leg started to shake and the pain was unbearable.  My daughter warned me not to to drop my leg again though because I'd probably have to do extra wall kicks if I got caught. Oh, I feel so naughty... 

Funny thing about boot camp...I think you know who the Master of my Dojang is, lol.  He used to be in the Marines.  I guess it's good he wasn't on the floor when I dropped my leg  

I see what you mean about the patterns.  After doing wall kicks we were asked to take a forward step, turn sideways and kick, repeat.  I never did get that quite right.  It didn't feel right but I wasn't corrected on it either (we had one instructor for the colored belts because the demo team was practicing=less instructors).  I asked my daughter to help me after class.  She said I was doing it wrong, my foot was pointing toward the ceiling instead of sideways.  How could something that looks so simple be that difficult!?  I'm not sure if that's a side kick or not.

Now that I'm in official classes, I imagine the instructors will correct me if my form is wrong. Most of the time, they have eyes in the backs of their heads.  Usually, we have one instructor to about 3-8 students. I don't think there is much chance of me learning bad habits.

I was very fortunate that the instructor was my partner on Saturday.  When we were doing reverse punching, I was sliding my foot forward by turning my toes under and sliding on the top of my foot.  He caught it and told me to slide on the ball of my foot.  Someone else might not have caught that and I would wonder why I had a skinned foot...or even broken toes.

Is MMA Mixed Martial Arts?  Grandmaster Byrne and Master Penny Mitchell recently taught a clinic at out Dojang where they focused on Mixed Martial Arts.  I wasn't a student but watched every second.  I can see how grappling skills would come in handy during self-defense (if someone got in close).


----------



## geocad

What a great memory! Sorry in advance if this gets too long but a little history is required to clarify some of events and what makes it a memory I'll never forget.

I showed up to the Hwa Rang Do (HRD) club at the SRC (Student Recreation Center) at Arizona State University wearing a somewhat political T-Shirt, my long and curly black hair, and mustache and gotee. The instructor gave me the basic class info and asked me to join the class. One of the other students instantly did not like me based on either what I looked like (I had long hair, mustache, gotee, brown skin), my shirt, or a combination of both. This guy turned out to be in the ROTC program and apparently objected to my T-Shirt. He must have been in the club for at least two semesters because he was already an orange belt. (HRD = white, orange, yellow, green, purple, blue, brown, red, half black, black)

The back of my shirt said "US GOVERNMENT OUT OF HUMBOLDT COUNTY." The front of my shirt had the famous photo of the US flag raising on top of Mt. Iwo Jima but instead of a flag being raised it was a huge marijuana plant being raised by the Marines.

I liked this shirt because 
A) I'm a former US Marine 
B) I smoked pot at the time [college, not during my service]
C) I used to go to Humboldt State University (where I got the shirt - in town, not on campus).

The ROTC guy said something of the sort about me not being a true American and that if I knew what was good for me I would join the service. I asked him what branch he signed with and he said Army. My response was "what's the matter, couldn't you get accepted into the Marines?" I then told him I already served my country honorably and have seen combat first hand (I was in the first Gulf War - 1st. Mar. Div, 3rd AAV, Task Force Ripper...baby! OOOW RAHHH!!! My unit cleared mine fields while under tank, mortar, and artillary fire...OCD I).

Then the guy said that I should know better than to wear a disrespectful shirt. I told him that I didn't think it was disrespectful and that most people now a days didn't even know it was Marines who raised the flag or where it was raised. The shirt was a great conversation starter.

My instructor saw and heard the little debate and said that as long as I wasn't wearing shirts with bad words or naked girls then it didn't matter. He also sided with me when he said that since I am a former Marine and the guys on the shirt are Marines then it's kind of OK. The ROTC guy was pissed off.

Towards the end of class we were doing a sort of round robin light sparring session. When I matched up with the ROTC guy, he started off fast and hard. I got the impression he was not going to be cool so I put him in his place with a kickboxer type low kick that buckled him down to the mat. Prior to HRD I had a little JKD training in Juneau and kick boxing in the service so my kicks were already pretty good, IMHO 

The ROTC guy never showed up to class again and I ended up staying with my instructor and the HRD club and academy for the next 5 years until I stopped training during my last semester and focused on graduating.

I learned early on to never judge a book by it's cover but that should be a different thread (New Thread: Have you ever been knocked out?). I guess the ROTC guy didn't quite get that lesson prior to my first HRD class.

Thanks Sean A. for the great memories with your ASU HRD club!


----------



## geocad

Zida'sukara said:


> ...Well I never regretted it, the only thing that I regret is that I had to stop for such a long time and now have to start all over again.


 
I feel the same way. When I stopped training, I always knew I would return sometime after graduating. Instead I started working and traveling and focused on my career. Now I'm starting over at the beginning in a new style because there isn't any Hwa Rang Do where I live (Flagstaff).

I recently started over with Hopkido and Tae Kwon Do. My first day back on the mat was great up until I over did it. As I already stated in a previous thread, "My muscles have amnesia." I over extended my pivot leg during a back kick and pulled or tore parts of my hamstring  I took it easy for then next class, missed the one after that and then returned a week and a half after the initial injury. I felt ok so I decided to attend class and take it easy. But when Ryan busted out the kicking pads, my silly ego took over. I blasted the pad and reinjured my hamstring and now my hip is sore too. This all began just over a month ago. I'm still trying to recover.

The lesson learned...Don't think about what you used to do and realize you are most likely not as strong and flexible as you used to be. I'm 38 now.


----------



## gungfufreddie

My first day of training during boxing was indeed a day to remember for the rest of my life.  (Western Boxing was were my martial arts origins began.)  I was 7 years old, excited as could be, my uncle told me go put some gloves on, you 'n Bobby are gonna spar.  At that time I had no idea what sparring was, I was just exstatic to get positive attention for the first time in years.  So I put gloves on and my 14 year old cousin slammed me in the stomach.  Everybody was laughing and when I got back up I couldn't help but laugh too, and from that point on, I swore that someone bigger than me would never put me down in a boxing match.  I aspired to be like the Manassa Mauler, Jack Dempsey.  But if you believe in happy endings then I could lie to you and say that no man bigger than me has taken me down since then.  But since then I have grown a great appreciation and understanding of infighting in the realm of boxing.  But all in all, the first day was pretty much more of a series of jokes to see if could really handle myself in boxing.


----------



## TheOriginalName

Well my first day of training was only last week, so i remember it rather well....... and unfortunately so does everyone else.

So after years of wanting to do karate i finally decided to join a school - so i signed up, got my very first gi and felt like i was on top of the world when i turned up for my first lesson. 

And what a lesson - we focused on some basic blocks and stance........ lots on stance, especially the ones where your knees are really really really really bent.......

After 10 seconds my legs where shaking, but i'm the type of person who just wants to push thru the pain..... so i did ....... 5 minutes later i started to see spots....... next thing i know i was on the mats feeling like i was going to chuck........ 

Everyone was cool about it.... got a lot of "don't push yourself too hard" but when i turned up for my second lesson one of the staff walked up to me and introduced himself and said "so your the guy who passed out the other day"....... at least they all know me now!!

Love my training - don't know how i got by without it!! Also have taken up BJJ to compliment it

Have fun - train hard ......... and keep those hands high!!


----------



## trainhard_fighteasy

My first class of Taekwondo, if I'm perfectly honest, was pretty boooring. We had been to watch a demonstration at the class the week before and me and three of my friends decided to try out the free trial lesson...We didn't really do a lot...a few basic moves and a few punches but I thought I'd keep going and wait for it to get more exciting. Sure enough, a few weeks in a lot of people from the trial lesson had given up and it started to get a hundred times tougher and a lot more interesting =]

Looking back, I'm kinda glad we started easy - I was pretty unfit so it built me up quite well.


----------



## Jutt-

I feel a bit humble posting about mine , compared to everyone's impressive stories , but here goes .....

I toyed with the idea of doing Muay Thai for a while , but one day decided to take the next step and google a quick search to find out classes available in the area.

After arranging with The Dojo to , I went along and had a trial.

When I first got there , I noticed the class wasn't that big , but by the look of the people wrapping up thier hands and all the diffrent equipment , I then ( natrually) felt very much the novice bar one man who was on his second lesson.

Obviously the instructor picked up on this and paired us off in one area of the hall for the whole evening.

I was very nervous , and made a hell alot errors but to be fair it's expected  as , after 4 lessions I'm still very very much a newbie in the sport.

I'm now aiming to practise alot more at home , and hopefully get conditioned up so my body can take more classes at another school , as ours only has one a week at the minute.

With my current ability , I often my self anticipating the class eg " probally make 100's more mistakes again etc etc ".

But If I didn't go I'd be letting myself down , as the training makes me feel this good after get home from the session that I end up writing mini essays on forums about it

Hope I didn't bore anyone with that


----------



## Ryokeen

First day... it was at a TKD school... well sort of... to this day I don't know exactly what He was trying to teach me back then...

Anyways,
He had me do the nromal routine like everyone else, and at the time I was a chubby... videogame playing... no confidence kid... so 3 sets of 30 sit ups push ups and jumping jacks... was impossible haha. But I managed to seem like it wasn't.

After that, we began to go through a kata in which he invited me to try to pick up and learn.. which I was able to do... I found my special talent. I pick up physical movements well... and once I get them down, they're down.. mostly. So he was impressed with me. Anyway.

After that we went through the basic kicks and I learned a decent roundhouse and front kick fairly quickly.. Then he invited me to very lightly spar with his eldest son, so I could get a feel for that as well.

Needless to say I didn't do anything because I didn't know anything..
but it was fun nontheless.

But what really got me into the arts... was going up on Jet Li, Bruce Lee, Jackie Chan, Samo Hung, Ect...


----------



## Shicomm

My first training was during a summer seminar wich i was invited to by one of the dojo members.
I was leeching info for months by that time but still the invite came as a surprise.
I was in doubt to go but curious so...  i went to the first day  

It was an outdoor training and there were quite a lot of people.
The teacher performed some kind of technique and after that everybody paired up.
I ended up with the biggest guy from the group... ( he still is a human tank!  )
Not scared at all ( even being very small... )  but i just couldnt figure it out.
I remember very well thinking "it sure worked for him but it's just not possible for me to get the same effect with this huge guy!"

The teacher probably could read my toughts as he just smiled and said that i just had to try.
My mind was still at the setting that 'it couldn't be done' but i tried even so.
After some clumsy moves the guy went down quite good but i felt fooled...
So i asked him if he was just going easy on me.
Guess what... he wasn't ....  

My brains then went just nuts... how? why? huh????
The amazement was there...  something was going on there and i needed to find out what it was... 
The seminar was over in a flash but the curiosity and amazement stayed...
That motivated me to get more and more and....   
It's 6 years ago now...  it's still a very tough learning process but it's just great


----------



## Quiggz

My story's not impressive either, but at least it's fresh in my mind.

Last night I had my first instruction in Aikido at the school club, and I found it rather enjoyable.  Granted we weren't pushed very hard, being as it's a school club, but I felt like I learned a lot and I look very much forward to learning more.  It was a good feeling to get back into an unarmed martial art again, and I can only imagine how good it will feel once I become more comfortable with it.

Gotta work the wrists.


----------



## Drac

It seems that I had no sense of balance and couldn't tell my left from my right...


----------



## Omar B

My first day of karate I was 5 or 6 years old and going to private school.  They had a deal where after school hours in the open area they had ballet classes they also started up a karate program.  I knew not so much about karate but I was there in the class on the first day ready to go.  My Sensi walked out in his Gi and it was amazing to me, a real black belt, in a real kartate uniform, just like the movies is gonna teach me!

I stayed with the same Sensi and with Seido karate till I was 16.


----------



## jamz

My first was back in October of last year, myself and 10 other older, out of shape adults.  Learning the stances, front punches and front kicks was great, the pushups and mid-body work, not so much. 
  After only maybe 20 or 25 pushups in 3 sets, I felt it for the rest of the week.  The other students said the same. 

Nothing really stood out, but interestingly enough, all of the female members of the class (around 5) are still there, and 3 of the 6 male members have dropped out.


----------



## Lorak

My new first class was last night. Now I took Tae-Kwon Do 20 years ago, and progressed to the rank right below black. But left due to financial, reasons, marriage, ect.

My daughter now wants to take karate, so her and I started our journey again last night. 

What stands out to me most was how out of shape I really have become.  Shamfully I had to bow out of class with 15 min left to go. I really was going to be sick right in the dojo, or have a heart attack if I continued.

So felt Shame in not completing. Shame in gaining so much weight, Shame in being so out of shape for realitivly young 40 years old, Shame in having to bow out with my daughter watching (not that she really noticed). But I felt it for myself inside.

Some might get discourged at that. But for me it just re-enforced all the more Why I need to be there, why I need to get in shape, and how bad my desk job and seditary lifestyle has effected my health. 

Not a great first time story, and much diffrent from my first dojo experience when I was 20 years younger. But there you have it.


----------



## Lisa

Lorak said:


> My new first class was last night. Now I took Tae-Kwon Do 20 years ago, and progressed to the rank right below black. But left due to financial, reasons, marriage, ect.
> 
> My daughter now wants to take karate, so her and I started our journey again last night.
> 
> What stands out to me most was how out of shape I really have become.  Shamfully I had to bow out of class with 15 min left to go. I really was going to be sick right in the dojo, or have a heart attack if I continued.
> 
> So felt Shame in not completing. Shame in gaining so much weight, Shame in being so out of shape for realitivly young 40 years old, Shame in having to bow out with my daughter watching (not that she really noticed). But I felt it for myself inside.
> 
> Some might get discourged at that. But for me it just re-enforced all the more Why I need to be there, why I need to get in shape, and how bad my desk job and seditary lifestyle has effected my health.
> 
> Not a great first time story, and much diffrent from my first dojo experience when I was 20 years younger. But there you have it.



Actually I think your story is great and probably reflects many people, however, not many would admit to the things you have.  Congratulations on your courage and good luck with your training.


----------



## Diesel Noi

Well my first day of training was awesome, my firts ma was kung fu and I remember being excited, and when I finished my first class, was in heaven `cause it was really something I wanted to do. The pain and soreness the day after, I didn`t care `cause I was in love with ma. That was 22 years ago, I`m 28 now, and I still remember this journey with love. Now I`m learning a new ma and I`m reexperiencing that feeling all over again.


----------



## kenpoquilter

My first day was almost a year ago. As a 40 year old mother of two...not your typical 'first timer' I suppose.

I never studied martial arts as a child or teen. I wasn't very physically active, even as a kid. So, 40 hits and the body starts to fall apart and the doctor says 'you gotta do something'.

There I sat in the dojo waiting room thinking to myself, with two kids with active schedules, a full time job, a busy family life, a house to run, how am I going to fit in something for me. I watched my daughter practicing her kicks and as I handed her a bottle of water it hit me. Why try to fit in another thing on our schedule, why not just do karate lessons...

I had become good friends with my kids' Sensei, so I felt a bit foolish about starting. I chatted with his wife a bit about it, she had taken classes too, and another mom told me she would start if I did. 

So, in April of 2007, I jumped in with both feet and haven't looked back.

That other mom no longer comes to classes, but some other moms have joined in. I've progressed pretty fast, our dojo is small and classes include a lot of individual attention. There have been weeks where I have spent 6 hours in the dojo and more time at home. I've landed on my bottom more times that I want to count, felt like I was born with two left feet a bunch of times, been more frustrated with my physical ability than you can possibly imagine...but I've also competed in a couple tournaments (but I think that's more my daughter's territory), learned complete forms in one class, helped out with the little kids classes and with the lower ranking students in my own class...there's good and bad...mostly good.

I'll keep doing the tournaments, my daughter gets a kick out of seeing her mom out there competing and I like having mom/daughter time with her. My son comes and goes with karate lessons, he is into ice hockey. I can't seem to convince my husband to start.

As for the doctor, he's happy that I'm doing something. I've lost some weight, toned a lot of muscles (many I didn't know I had or needed), bruised a bunch too. Clothes fit better, stairs aren't intimidating...I'm glad I did it and hope to be able to continue this for a long long time...


----------



## tshadowchaser

My very first day of training in a school was the schools first day so the instructor lined people up by the order they had signed up. We started with basic excersises and stretching, then into the first kicks, and basic blocking. The instructor would tell us what the block was then give the Korean name for it. That was about all my first class accomplished.
My first class in the 2nd system I joined was somewhat different. I was given over to a 10 year old who showed me the blocks and worked me hard at them. I learned how to do the front kick the way that system did it ( no or little knee snap a pure push kick). then I fought everyone in class a few times ( yes this was their way of saying welcome to our system and to see if I would make it there).


----------



## Imua Kuntao

On my first day, I paid with 25.00 silver dollars I had been saving. I went to Dick Raney's kenpo karate school here in San Antonio,TX. That was in April 1970. He taughtm my 1st and 2nd lessons,then tested me at the end of the intro course. It was for 5 lessons.


----------



## dart68

The only thing I really remember about my first day was seeing myself in the front window reflection wearing a t-shirt and sweat pants while everyone else was wearing there gi and feeling really out of place.  I bought a gi that night.


----------



## TsunNew

My legs burn from the horse stance, and how out of shape my legs are


----------



## Silv3r

i remember the black belt that first helped me out. she said i did pretty good. the only thing i remember completely messing up is bowing out at the end of class.


----------



## KELLYG

Hi Everyone.  My First Day Of Training Was At The Tender Age Of 38.  After Being A Couch Potato For A Good Number Of Years My Body Got Quite A Shock.  There Was A 20 Minute Warm Up Drill. I Thought I Was Going Die!!  The Actual Class Part Was Very Embarassing.  They Were Doing Blocks And I Felt Like I Was Swatting Flies Instead Of Actualy Accomplishing Anything.  Then We Went To The Kicking Portion I Don't Think That I Went The Same Direction, Much Less, Preformed Any Of The Kicks That Class Did.  The Instructors And My Class Mates Were Awsome. They Took The Time To Help Me Out.  When The Class Was Over I Had To Go Home And Take A Nap!!  Even With That Said I Had So Much Fun That I Kept Comming Back And Have Been Training For Almost 6 Years.


----------



## wrc619

My new first day of training was in Guam.  i felt that no trip to the far east would be complete without martial arts training of some sort.  My island family took me to watch thier kids practice Universal Kempo one day.  The instructor was very well mannered.  Two weeks later, I was in the adult class, doing dog sprawls and shrimping for warm up.  I have worked out no less than three times a week for most of my adult life, and I was still sore until the next class.


----------



## CrimsonPhoenix

I don't really remember my first day of Tae Kwon Do training at my first school, but I do remember that I was about ten years old and I had been wanting to take martial arts for quite awhile. Some of my friends had starting taking from this school and six months later I joined.

My current school left quite an impression on me on my first day. Some friends and I from my first school were invited to come to another Tae Kwon Do school by a guy that took from there. Our previous instructor had moved, so we decided to take him up on the offer.

I remember I was a pretty cocky twelve year old -- mainly due to the fact that I thought I could just kind of pick up from where I had left off. My vision was completely shattered at the start of class where we went through half an hour of warming up and stretching. I just about died. My friend and I named this class 'stretchercise' for quite a while. Next I was shown a basic form which was very similar to what I already knew. I learned quite a bit about basics and stances that night and left with a very bad impression because I thought _my_ school was better than this one, which was quite a stupid thought actually. . .

Anyway, now I've grown to love the school and wouldn't miss a single class for anything. Big difference, huh?


----------



## jkembry

Wow...my first day of training...well in 36 or 37 years anyway.  I was scared to death, and felt so awkward...come to think of it I still do.  Every move and exercise felt so out of place and un-natural.  I did make it through the entire 2 hours and have not progressed to purple belt - but still feel like a white belt.  Some things are more natural now than they were, but the frustration still gets to me.  The key for me was to not worry about the youngsters in the class and progress at my own pace.

Today, I am happy I have stuck with it.  And, unless  something happens to alter it, I plan on training till my time has come.

- Jeff -


----------



## Tomu

2 Things.
Standing in Jigo Hontai until I thought my thighs would explode.
And learing Ukemis.
I had a headache for a while because I wasn't tucking my chin properly.
But I was hooked from the start.


----------



## KhateCh

Hm, my first training day...

It was great. I love remembering it, I was just so anxious --in that time i was always anxious. I had been wanting to get into some type of Martial Art since long, and the time had finally arrived!

I just gave everything in, I was somehow uncertain about being so hasty with the new movements but I did it well --surprisively.

At the end of the class, sensei came up and asked "you seem to really like this, which was your previous art?" and I was like OMG I had never done anything at all. But I think it's not because I did it that well in the first class, but rather because my excessive confidence in my self... hmm... such times. I was so like _that_!


----------



## DojangMom

LOL!  Well, now I don't feel so "special" anymore!  Here I thought I was so unique because I'm pushing 40 and starting a martial art (TKD) for the first time in my life after 15 years of absence from any form of physical exercise.  We had signed up our 8 year old son about 5 months ago, and since then, I've been sitting against the wall, watching the classes, growing more and more enamored with the sport.  Grossly out of shape, I went to my son's dojang for a demo class, just to try it out and see if I could handle it.  Loved the class, but I couldn't walk for 5 days afterwards.  Clearly, I needed to learn how to pace myself and not try to keep up with the younger, higher belts!  So, once I got the OK from my doctor (always a good idea for us older folks), I signed up.  First "real" class was fantastic.  Was I sore for a few days afterwards?  Absolutely.  Was it worth the pain?  Absolutely!!


----------



## Kacey

Welcome to Martial Talk!  Would you mind posting a thread in *Meet & Greet* so we can welcome you properly?


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist

First day my teacher said "show me what you know so I know where to start fixing it" :rofl:

That pretty much sums it up.


----------



## KickingAngel16

First, some background. I've been watching my boyfriend spar and practice in Tae Kwon DO and it just drew me in. He's a 2nd dan black belt. His sister and mom are also black belts there. I got to know the people there and started to get used to the place. I then signed up.

On my first day, I was nervous. I was not coming in to just watch, but actually learn. It was a mixture of nervousness and excitement. When I walked in, it took a while for the insructor to notice it was my first day. She helped me get through it and gave me tips. I enjoyed it so much though. I practiced a lot since I enjoyed it so much and I was ready for my first belt test 2 weeks later. After the test, my master said he would like for me to consider joining the olympic sparring team since I have strong kicks. My boyfriend is on team, but he's still in Puerto Rico. I've been going to team practices without him there and I still enjoy it. It's worth the sweat and labored breathing. The team coach even invited me to do sparring this Friday. I can't wait! I know I went a little overboard, but it was a lot that came on all at once. I mean, I've only been in it for a month. Sorry for going past the first day though. It just led to a chain of events.


----------



## lemon_meringue

I remember being really nervous on my first day. I kind of hung around at the door for a while after realising there were no other girls in the class. I saw people doing advanced ukemi and thought "ok, maybe this isn't for me..." The head sensei came over and introduced himself and managed to get me through the door. I'm not the most confident of people, so this was quite an achievement  He then spent the entire lesson with me at the back of the room showing me some very basic rolls and wrist escapes. At the end of the class, the other students (all 6 of them lol) came over and introduced themselves and made me feel really at ease. Overall, my first lesson was a great experience, and as I look back I can't believe how far I've come since then.


----------



## kenpofighter

Well the first time I went to a karate class was with my brother who was taking classes. I was only three and there were not classes for my age, but I did my part on the side.  (I knew then that I really loved kenpo.) So I don't really remember exactly what went on. I really started when I was ten. The first class I learned a self defense technique and don't remember much else.


----------



## Mimir

I remember my first day all the time.  My daughter was the one who started us on the journey.  She had seen a Taekwondo demo that was done at her school and wanted to try it.  I took her to class and watched for over a year.  At around the same time, my wife and I had another baby girl.  Understand that there is an 11 year difference between my baby and the next oldest.  I got to thinking that I would be 57 when the baby was getting ready to graduate from high school.  I was very overweight and didn't really do anything for exercise.  It didn't take much thought to realize that if I didn't do something, I might not be there to see it.  I had wanted to start when I was a teenager, but couldn't afford it.  I decided that I was there at the school anyway, so I joined class.

I remember being very nervous and thinking that here I was, the oldest person in the class (1 month from turning 39)  as well as the fattest.  I have to say that not one person ever said anything about either of those things.  I would say that people went out of their way to make me feel welcome and part of the class.  I admit, it took several weeks before I could even finish a class completely and still not one negative remark.


----------



## stonewall1450

Well my 1st day was a few days ago. I stared MMA and I really love it. The 1st day was a fitness class and I wore my tail out. I was sore the next day, but went right back to the wrestling class. I love this stuff and I am officially hooked. Im actually laid up right now with a sore back(slid foward with my grappling partner. He tried to gain control as i pushed foward and he hit his knees pulling me up as my legs slid back lol. perpendicular to the mat didnt feel good but im not quitting). Back to 1st day.

I had to be pushed onto the mat because i wasnt sure if they wanted me to jump right in or to wait for the 1st excrsise. The atmosphere is so relaxed and they teach you. I am glad I came here 1st before joining. I learned that you need to check the place out before you go. And this place is the best thing that has happened to me.


----------



## theletch1

My first day of Martial arts training involved bus rides, yellow feet print and hair cuts.


----------



## zendokai guy

i dont rember i was only seven years old when i started TKD but at forteen when i went to muey thai i was in shock the raw power i think just blew my mind.
at 17 was my first lesson at karate i got whooped i thought that i was all that and paid the price (it was one of those real real old school sensais).


----------



## tshadowchaser

I know somewhere in this thread I talked about my first day in TKD  now Ill tell you about my first day and then the first class in Sikaran under  the late Master Chartier.

I had just finished my last tournament under my TKD instructor and changed into my street clothing, said good by and went over to join the Sikaran people. We all went outside on the hillside to have some food and as it would happen some of the younger ones decided not to listen to anyone and started fooling around. Well after the 2nd warning Master Chartier got a little angry and decided to have us all do 1000 jumping jacks.  Being in street shoes is not the way to do jumping jacks, my feet where bloody by the time we finished. Blisters came and went and bleed but I kept going (EGO) because the little ones never stopped and I as the new adult was not going to be showed up by them. 

My first actual class was a few days later.  I bowed onto the floor and went through the basic exercises with the class. Much more strenuous than what I was used to but I survived.  Then I was given to a ten year old and he taught me the proper stances which I had to hold for what seemed at the time an eternity. While in a low horse stance I was shown the way the Sikaran people did their blocks.  After that came a different way of doing a front kick than I had practiced before (thrust not snap).  I trained under this ten year old for more than one practice till he felt I should join the rest of the class.  I had and still have no problem with studying under him because he knew way more about the system than I did and he was darn good at teaching.


----------



## Kwanjang

It was March 1980 I remember smelling feet and sweat........shew........


----------



## chrispillertkd

My first day of Taekwon-Do was back in 1981. I was 10 and joined with my Dad for something to do together. I remember walking into the room; it was big, wooden floor, mirrors on one side and filled with people. The beginners class was an hour and a half and the new students were handed off to a first dan after being suitably worn out in warm ups. Trying to learn rising kicks, middle blocks, and punching was pretty tough. I ended up promoting to 9th gup before quitting. Lasted maybe a total of 4-5 months.

Came back to Taekwon-Do when I was 15 during the summer of 1986 and have been training ever since. A friend of mine had taken up judo and I remember thinking "If he can do a martial art I certainly can." The first day back was much the same as the first time around, only this time the black belts made a much bigger impression. They were very intimidating and I recall more than one class hoping they wouldn't notice me. My friend joined with me but quit around 7th gup. 

There's only two people who are still training who were there before me. One is a 5th dan who I remember seeing test for 1st dan when I joined when I was 10, the other is a 5th dan who was a red belt when I joined again in 1986. 

Pax,

Chris


----------



## danimal86

Had my first Hap Ki Do class in 8 years this morning (Leesburg).  I was surprisingly clumsy and nearly punched my instructor in the face accidentally.  *doh!*

I'm trying to go to a Krav Maga course this afternoon (Reston) to see how that looks as well.  From what I have read, it seems really practical but we'll see how it goes.


----------



## swegin

well i did TKD for years but that was is when i was in JHS to HS but dont remember my first day so I will talk about my first day of BJJ from a few weeks ago.  
I am not in good shape by any means so I was nervous but the instructor was really cool and was like "just go at your own pace".  So we started with 10 minutes of warmups, various kinds of running, pushups, sit ups, an specific bjj excercises.  Then we did a round of take downs.  From there I was shown a kimura from mount, drilled that, then a transition to the armbar if it failed, drilled that for awhile.  From there learned a basic sweep and drilled that for and then moved on to an escape from side mount. Then i reviewed all of the moves with this extremely patient woman who was my partner and then finally the instructor.  It was then time in the class where everyone in the class would do live rolling, first from guard pass then from knees or feet.  I wasnt allowed to roll, told me I could on my 3rd class which i did.  So I hung back and watched everyone roll and took it all in, except for the time i had to excuse myself to go throw up in the bathroom.
Hung with everyone after class and they were truly encouraging and great.
I had tried out another school which i wont give the name of, but its well known if you are in NYC area, and the owner/head instructor couldnt be more rude and obnoxious.
Truly night and day.


----------



## pinky

My first day was one of the best days ever i always wanted to be a ufc fighter so i joined and i played football but i loved martial arts more than anything so i quit but we sparred the first night and i think im still sore from it lol.


----------



## Rolls_Royce_Phantom

Twice I have had fight-or-flight at the door and in both places I got beat back with a broomstick. My first ever of the two was a morning karate class were I came in on no-sleep from doing ma research the night before and nursing a sore back from squats. I made the mistake of wearing a sweatshirt and didn't drink any fluids. Luckily I made it through the "lets see if the new guy flakes out" physical test, and was complimented on my ability for a white belt. (I think I did all of the bb req. counts, I don't recall, just hearing some people collapse to my left..) It all went downhill from there as the combination of above factors melted my brain and exposed me as a true novice for my lack of new complicated skills. I look at the stuff that confused me then and wonder what planet I was on. Great experience all in all.


----------



## rosworms

My first day of returning to Taekwondo went well.... for the first half of the class. I was on my back for the second half due to my passing out from a combination of overworking myself when my body's not used to it and _mostly_ from dehydration.

The class continued while Master Boltz sat and talked to me while I was lying on the floor. We basically used that time to go over how the school is run and stuff. I knew I wasn't going to continue with class tonight, but he wouldn't let me leave until he knew I could sit up and stay conscious long enough to drive. 

LOL I still plan on going back next week though.


----------



## DragonHorse

probably the toughest day of my life.  I know exactly what you mean about the dehydration too.


----------



## Mindfulness

My first day consisted of standing in Yee chee kiu mu ma (goat clamping stance) clamping a focus mit inbetween my knees for 2 and a half hours.

FUN!!  lol  


Cheers,

Mindfulness


----------



## chaos1551

My first day was simple.  I was given instructions, school rules and shown a few things to practice:

How to bow
When classes were
How to show respect
Horse stance, reverse punch, front kick

How to taunt your opponent (i.e. ahhhhh your kung fu no good)
Never make eye contact with the instructor

Just kidding.  No taunting or eye contact rule.

I remember being quite nervous.  I remember my instructor doing a few forms which I thought were amazing.  When it looked like my brain was going to pop and ooze out of my ears, the guy cut me loose.  :erg:

My thighs were very sore.


----------



## Flea

chaos1551 said:


> Never make eye contact with the instructor
> 
> Just kidding.  No taunting or eye contact rule.



Yikes!  I was about to ask if he was a David Lynch fan.  :ultracool

My first class was great (of course, I wouldn't have gone back otherwise, and I wouldn't have reason to be perusing MT.  When I first showed up to my first class, the only person I'd ever met who practiced MA was a narcissistic loose cannon.  So I expected some chauvinism.  There was plenty of machismo, but everyone was incredibly encouraging and friendly.  I felt (unnecessarily) rather klutzy compared to everyone else, but I got over it pretty quickly.

And now, after _one whole year_ of practice, I'm a total death machine!!  :lol:


----------



## SahBumNimRush

The year was 1985, I was 5 years old, and I LOVED the Karate Kid movie!  My dad and I started taking Moo Duk Kwan Tae Kwon Do together.  The first day of class, I learned maybe 4-5 techniques in the 2 hour class, 30 minutes of which I spent doing push-ups for breaking the rules.  I talked more than I listened, and I paid more attention to what was going on around me then I did listening to my instructor.

I can't believe I wanted to go back after that!  It took me 7 years to EARN my black belt, but the standards were a bit different back then, *generally* speaking.  But here we are 25 years later, and I am now a 5th dan.  There is only one other student out of our whole association that started the year that I did that is still in TKD.  

I am proud to say that I am an instructor in school that is high quality, low quantity, extremely low profit (actually non-existant), and traditional.  There are times that I wish our school could increase our revenue a bit, but we strive to run the school as an educational institution and not a business.  But I digress.. . 

My first class was alot of punishment and reprimanding, but I wanted to learn so bad that it was a minor concellation.


----------



## Slav

My first day was not very intensive. I was making a great number of simple straight blows but it was exactly what I needed for the first time. In such a way I understood what a long thrilling journey I'l have in future and came to the second day of training in a good mood


----------



## Blade96

My first class was september 10th, 2009.

Truthfully.....I was nervous and was very clumsy trying to do stuff in front of the Black Belts that i had never done before. i was the only white belt in the class at that time, so felt really awkward. anyway I wasnt good at it at first, so i was sucking big time! but i didnt have to do much trying to move, not on the first day, since the very first thing they taught me was seiken zuki all i had to do was practice that for first day. BB's and senseis are great though. Great teachers and coaches and mentors for beginning Shotokan-ka! They knew exactly how to teach me and train me. They teach you blocks and punches while standing first. once you've got that down, only then do they teach you how to move forward in crescent step while doing it. But first day I learn seiken zuki and I think maybe jodan age uke and chudan uchi uke. Or the other ones. gedan barai maybe. I dont remember exatcly what blocks I was taught on the first day. But aisde from feeling really clumsy, I enjoyed the lesson my first day.


----------



## TKDLady

hey Everyone! So my first day of training was actually yesterday. I had signed up for a free trial class of TKD along with my sister. When we got there we were so excited and everyone looked really friendly. We started out with stretching, pushups,and crunches.Then we jogged some laps around the dojang. After that we practiced some basic kicks and punches, along with this really fun obstacle course(I think that was my favorite part  Overall it was a very exhilirating experience, my sister and I fell in love right away and we signed up for the program which we start today. We got our uniforms and our white belts and if there's one way to describe how we felt, well it was like we found our home.


----------



## Blade96

TKDLady said:


> hey Everyone! So my first day of training was actually yesterday. I had signed up for a free trial class of TKD along with my sister. When we got there we were so excited and everyone looked really friendly. We started out with stretching, pushups,and crunches.Then we jogged some laps around the dojang. After that we practiced some basic kicks and punches, along with this really fun obstacle course(I think that was my favorite part  Overall it was a very exhilirating experience, my sister and I fell in love right away and we signed up for the program which we start today. We got our uniforms and our white belts and if there's one way to describe how we felt, *well it was like we found our home.*


 
Thats how I felt when i started shotokan. The dojo is my home!


----------



## shane

when i went to the training class at that time i was very nervous ,    I was tense and didn't believe, after observing my children's class, that it was going to be all that hard. I was very incorrect, but I was very snared at the end of it. I relished discovering the new boots and how to correctly fall.


----------



## Spanky

I stopped in at a kung fu school about a week ago, just to observe a class in progress, and get some info on the school.

One of the masters told me to join the next class.  I told him I was there just to observe, but he almost insisted I take a free trial class.  So I did.

Let me say that it was the most fun and intense workout I've been through.  The crazy part was about 20 minutes into the class, one of the senior students turned to me and said: "OK, we're done warming-up now".  I was already dripping with sweat and getting a little light headed.

The following day, nearly every muscle in my body was on fire.  But boy, was I hooked!


----------



## jfor

I don´t remember a lot of my first day of training of muay thai (like 7 years ago), but I do remember that I felt I was going to faint from exhaustion. 
I've never done this sport before and we start the class training some punches. I remember the shoulder and arm pain (I think that was the worst pain, wort than any kick I've received, hehe). 
Anyway, that's what I remember from my first day of training. BUT even so, I really like this sport, I really enjoy training with my friends and also by myself with my heavy bag 

Greetings!


----------



## cecivy

Hello  all

My first day came about after having attended my son's first belt test in the adult TKD class. I thought I was too old to do this while being the only female in class. But to make a long story short it was only a few weeks until I took the plunge. I kick myself when I think I should have been doing this years ago but life really didn't let me. I started hapkido 6 months ago after doctor told me he wanted me to lose 5 pounds....i'm petite. Since then I've lost 17 and I'm feeling great eating better. Oh yes one sideline....I'm a trained dancer so my master's jaw dropped when I executed spin kicks, leaps, rolls, etc without a hitch. I can pick up movement just by watching so that is a BIG plus since I am 51 almost 2 but not quite. ). Anyway I am now working on transitioning from orange to green belt. Who says it can't be done? 

By the way, my first day found me out of breath at 15 jumping jacks. Doing 100 now plus push ups like the boys do. Not as many but I can do more than 15 on a good day. Those killer dance classes I took all my life kicked in and muscles said "here I am!" Spent 2 years watching my son in Karate and took it all in visually, another plus.

Hapki!!!


----------



## yak sao

Fantastic. Keep it up!


----------



## Kenpo17

Well, I was 6 years old when I took my first Martial Arts class. I remember it was a private lesson with the owner of the school.  He taught me the basic blocks (upward block, inward block, outward block, downward block, and pushdown) and the first side of short form 1, which involved the blocks I just mentioned.  The class lasted 45 minutes, then after class, he took me onto the mat to meet the instructors that would be teaching me from now on.  Today, I am proud to be an instructor at that same school after 13 years of training.


----------



## MAist25

I certainly remember my first day of training. It was at a Jeet Kune Do school. I was 1 years old and had just finished up my delicious Big Mac sandwich in the car outside of the school haha. We were working on heavy conditioning, bag work, and focus mitt training that day. It certainly was not a very good class for me as I seemed to be moving in slow motion because of that Big Mac. Certainly taught me a good lesson though!


----------



## Lee Ch'a

Well, technically my first day of training occured when I was 6 years old, so I don't remember much.  Unfortunately, I was a silly little 6 year old and told my mom I liked class but didn't want to practice at home.  She eventually decided that paying for the classes wasn't worth it if I didn't practice.  Naturally, she was right, but I regretted once I was a bit older and smart enough to understand what I missed out on.  Unfortunately our little town only offered martial arts those couple years, and then there was a break again until a couple of years ago when another gym came to town. I  am now nearly 19 and training hard and loving every minute of it!  My first class more recently when I was 16 just involved me feeling dumb and awkward as I fell on my butt repeatedly when attempting some back spin kicks.  But it's all worth it!

MAist25- Funny story about the Big Mac!  I understand- since I've been in Martial Arts I've certainly been eating better; I simply crave better food as well!  Nothing like fast food to slow you down, ironically enough- considering the title of the food.


----------



## Mike Melillo

I remember the sore wrists I got from learning to handle a padded shinai many years ago, but my first day  recollection is from re-entering the martial arts after a decade and change a few months ago... I was starting over a lot older, heavier, and with a chronic autoimmune disease... I was worried I'd break a hip doing the bow-in! Regardless, the warmup and stretching was strenuous but good. The first half of the night was dedicated to learning basic punches and stances. The footwork was unusual and tough to master, being so different from what I'd known. By the first hours' break, I was fairly winded and sore, and Sensei asked how I was doing and if I was going to participate in the second half. Thinking it would be equally as strenuous, I asked if I could just watch. I wish I hadn't. They went straight into tambo drills, something I probably could have picked up on with ease. Live and learn.


----------



## ShotoKHAN

I remember my first day feeling VERY out of place in the school. A lot of dojos did a 'try it before you buy it' policy, and they let me try the class out first before they even offered me anything. When I say that, I mean, they didn't even offer me a gi to wear. haha!

so here I was, feeling like a fish out of water, everyone donned in white and colored belts, and here i am in shorts and a tank top, being set aside, and being shown a horse stance first. I remember the legs BURNING after a few set of straight punches were taught. I wanted then and there to ask about the 'fist at the hip' rule, but knew to keep my mouth shut and keep an open mind. I learned the front punches, rising block, and downward block the first day, along with the front snap kick. 

Like good martial arts schools, they would only teach me a little at a time, a few techniques per belt, so perfection was the aim of the game. Still that first day was a fun crash course, and I wanted back in the next week, gi and all.


----------



## Zenjael

I cannot remember. I began a week after I turned 4 and haven't stopped since


----------



## brownie710

My first class of ZDK was great. Everyone was welcoming and the physical warmup was a great little workout. I was allowed to work on forms, 3 step kumite, shown a few self defense moves was given a few sheets detailing what to study for my 8th kyu test as well as history and rules of the dojo. I was told since it was the middle of the month to just see if I liked the class and attend for the rest of the month (about 5 more classes) and not to worry about paying. Additional classes have been slower paced to let me work more on forms but the overall experience of the first gave me a great idea of what future classes will be like.


----------



## Burrows

My first week of Muay Thai training was last week! My hips,Quads,Abs,Traps/Kneck was the worse of muscles.. they was so sore but it hasn't stopped me from continuing training Muay thai. Now Iv'e started training 3 times a week as i love it. My kneck is a bit sore now from clinch work. Overall it's a great sport and you need good fitness for it, I was nearly sick on my first lesson haha. (Now I run 3-4 times a week ).


----------



## BobS761

Mine was about 7 months ago.  I was sitting in dojang waiting for my son, who started a month earlier, and thought I could do it as well, didn't look that hard, and I was there anyway.  Well, at 50 years old, I could barely walk for about 4 days afterwards.  But I'm still there training, and still improving.  Excellent intsructor, that works our butts off, yet encourages us as we progress.


----------



## Kenlee25

MAist25 said:


> I certainly remember my first day of training. It was at a Jeet Kune Do school. I was 1 years old and had just finished up my delicious Big Mac sandwich in the car outside of the school haha. We were working on heavy conditioning, bag work, and focus mitt training that day. It certainly was not a very good class for me as I seemed to be moving in slow motion because of that Big Mac. Certainly taught me a good lesson though!



What?  How could you do martial Arts at 1 year old? Let alone remember your first day!

Either you sir are a complete badass, or you defy the laws of science...which makes you a badass.


----------



## Josh Oakley

Either it was a typo, or he is making a funny.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## malteaser14

I thouroughly enjoyed my 1st session... Even if it did end down A&E!! Lol!

So my 1st class we did the normal, warm ups, learn to make a fist, footwork drills, and a bit of pad work. Ok all of this was fine... I then remember my instructor saying "only do this if ur confident u know what ur doing... Newbies, don't attempt this!" (obviously I failed my 1st lesson in listening!) he demonstrated a jumping front snap kick, and a double jumping front snap kick (I think that's what it's called! Where both feet are kicking at the same time!) 

As I have a tiny bit of dance experience I did the jumping front snap kick with ease (similar to a dancing scissor kick! )
Sir saw this and was impressed and asked if I wanted to try the double kick... So me being me, thinking "that looks a bit like a pike jump in trampolining" I gave it a go. To my amazement I managed the kick... I shocked myself that much that I forgot to bring my legs back to land the kick!! U can imagine how fast I fell!! Lol! Needless to say, falling that hard, in boxing gloves, I broke my skaphoid in the base of my thumb! Not that I realised this until after I finished the session and went for a drink and found I couldn't hold a glass of wine! Oops!!

However, I have healed and returned... And learnt the listen a bit more carefully and leave the senior work to the seniors!! Lol


----------



## ks - learning to fly

After my introductory classes, my first 'official' class was a Saturday 'open rank' class so I showed up early to warm up and started stretching in the warm-up area waiting for the kids class to finish...now, I KNOW my instructor said the class started at 11:30 am but the more I waited, the more black belts kept showing up and waiting with me...then when it was time to go into class, and I walked in, more and more black belts flooded in....as class started - I realized I was in a room with 24 black belts and myself!!!  So, I did my best to keep up - but all I kept thinking was - I made a mistake, I goofed up the time...they were all friendly, but - REALLY!!  ALL BLACK BELTS?!?  Afterwards, I asked my instructor if I goofed up the time and when I told him why, he just laughed and said no, that he had over 50 active black belts and although it didn't happen very often, sometimes that's how Saturdays were..   The best part though is that those black belts are now my friends along with our other 200+ active students who I am proud to call my 2nd family!!

***bows***    Kris          :surfer:


----------



## Quercus

34 years of age.  First Training was last Thursday.  I've been to four so far over these two weeks, and am doing all ages classes at the local TSD Dojang with my boys, who are 5 and 7.

We visited on Wednesday, spoke with KJN Ferraro, and were very impressed with the low-key vibe and the excellence we saw in instruction and excution by the students.  (Green/Red class was in session.)  

The ongoing growth of the Dojang was clear, even to my completely novice eyes (never had a particular interest in MA, though I've read widely in eastern religions and philosophy.  After we met briefly in the office, KJN Ferraro drew some dividers across the mats, briefly and modestly introduced his teacher, and prepared to train with what looked like a pike of some kind.  I looked up who's who in TSD and saw that this teacher is a 9th Dan who lives here in Connecticut.

We went to dinner, discussed it, and the family was universally in favor of signing on for a year.  I'm glad that they ask for that kind of commitment, and offer a 1-month notice clause should anything change.  I feel committed but not locked in.

So my first training was the very next day, and after getting the paperwork out of the way, My sons and I and one other young man worked with Sai Bom Nim Prokopis, who was friendly and effective-- we all learned quickly.  I've already nearly memorized my first form, and feel ready to practice it at home and work with my sons.

"Prokopis" is a Greek name.  I looked it up.  It means progress, advance.  I also noticed that this particular Thursday was a new moon-- a symbol of new beginnings.  I certainly feel as though a new beginning has been made, and have already felt the benefit of more focus, better sleep, and better energy, especially at work, where I teach in a rough urban high school.  Several students said that I look like I've been working out--- and only after three trainings!  (the second one did kick my butt-- I was pouring sweat after working hard on kicks, and was embarrassed to be then sent to work on breaking and striking moves with an assistant.  It's pretty easy to break a grip when you're drenched!)

And most importantly, the boys love it!

Tang Soo!


----------



## seasoned

I can't remember back that far............


----------



## mmartist

Wow, my first day... It definitely wasn't a walk in a park.
During my first day in my new Krav Maga school I was beaten a lot. I thought that I will quit, but now I'm grateful I didn't. It's really hard, but the feeling after a class is unbelievable.


----------



## Udel

My first day of training. Looking back almost 20 years (I was 6) and the only thing I remember was that I threw up on the dojang floor. 

Now I do remember that I was extremely nervous and scared, only because at that time the school was very small and there were older kids in there and I vaguely remember thinking "oh no, I think I am going to get beat up by these older kids.

Flash forward, now being an instructor I have sympathy for those kids who throw up on my floor. Luckily it has only happened twice.


----------



## AlwaysDreaming

I'm sixteen years old and had my first training this thursday. (Normally it's on wednesday but as some of you might know we had elections in holland) I thought I would just die during the warming up! But somehow I got trough it. The first hour or so I was really scared fotunatly we have three hour trainings. In the end I totally loved it. I signed up for 6 months. I have a lot to learn but I have many years to do so!


----------



## Egon

My first training in ITF Taekwondo was before 12 years, when I was 12.

Not good memory, all we did was straight punch from sitting stance. For one and a half hour, with rest periods. Imagine how interesting it was to a 12 years old child! Next time I trained Taekwondo was with 17 years, 5 years later.


----------



## kodora81

My first day at the Dojo was over 20 years ago, so my memories aren't quite so clear. I do remember my mom and I sitting down and meeting with one of the instructors when I was signing up, and explaining why I wanted to learn karate. I think I said that I wanted to know how to defend myself in case I was attacked, or robbed, blahblahblah. But I'm sure it was more due to Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles more than anything. :ultracool

I remember bits and pieces from my first class. I remember a senior kyu belt taking me aside and teaching me some basic "blocks". I put blocks in quotations, because at first I had NO idea what he was talking about. Keep in mind, I'm an 8 or 9 year old girl with zero concept of fighting or defending oneself, so I kept having this image in my mind of lego-blocks or something every time he said "block". The class format doesn't allow for much explanation or context to newcomers, and you just get thrown and and basically follow along with the other students. 

I stepped back into the exact same dojo at age 30 - it was like stepping into a timewarp. The dojo looked almost identical, except the walls were now covered in wood-panelling. The floor hadn't changed one bit - a little more beat up and careworn. The class format was almost identical, starting with a jog around the perimeter of the dojo, stretching and calisthenics, basic blocks/punches/kicks, katas, and then self-defense practice. It was surreal how much came back to me after so many years. 

To tell the truth, I was a little put off by my first class back. I didn't much care for it when I was younger, so I was wary about making the same mistake a second time. But I gave it a chance and stuck with it, and I'm very glad that I did. I'm almost a year back into training and I'm 100% hooked. 

Sorry for the long read. :uhyeah:


----------



## JonWal

Im 30 yearsold and I started training Wado Karate approx 6 months ago. I'm lucky that I manage to keep a blog of every training session I do.. ( I use it mainly to remember stuff as my memory really is bad) Its funny now reading back on my first ever Karate session...

*02/08/2012*Turned up for first training session on 2[SUP]nd[/SUP] August 2012. Played Dodgeball, with the punishment of getting hit = 20 Press- ups. Many stretches, jogging, more stretches. Learnt some individual kicks and punches. More stretches. I&#8217;m so unfit. Finished off the hour session with sprints, pushups, sprint, sit-ups, sprint, Jumping Jacks, sprints, squat thrusts, sprint and finally some squat thrust/ jumping jack combination. Shortly after collapsed in a sweaty heap. Limped home&#8230;.


Surprised I stuck with it actually...


----------



## Darko

Oh.. My first day.. It was as early as 9 month's ago. 3 months prior to my first day, in my nineteenth year i decided that i finally should abandon my life as a couch potato and start working out. So i started to run, and to work out at the gym. Soon i realized that true power and strength that i was seeking couldn't be found in a gym. The strength to feel safe, the knowledge that you can protect the ones you love, couldn't be found there. So i started to search for marital arts school in my town, and in the nearby city where i am going to college. And after a lot of people pointed me to one school of wing chun in my little province town, i decided that i should take a look at it. The first few training's were free, and you could feel that it was not about money. (A feel that i haven't yet lost.) The si fu, Drazen Pantelic (second master degree, under the guidance and lineage of grandmaster William Cheung), had a good record of martial arts history behind him. But, i never thought that it would be that difficult. Ok, it's true that i was just 3 months into ANY kind of exercises, and was a little overweight, 95kg on 185cm, but it was hard the first day. But i decided to not give up, not on the current exercise or the training as a whole. The first day my best friend went with me too, to see how it is (he later quit). And it was hard to the core of our souls, my lung felt like it is going to give up (my luck that i never smoked and ate healthy, the only unhealthy thing about my lifestyle prior to that was the none existing exercising). I nearly fainted, but i decided that i should rather faint then give up, and in the end, i barely made it, but i made it!
There where a lot of training seasons that where even harder then that one, but with that in mind "i will rather faint , then give up", i made a wonderful progress, and now, one year later i am at 75kg, with a ripped body, huge stamina (i just need some more strength), and i am a second degree wing chun student. Never give up on yourself.


----------



## Mauthos

Interestingly enough, not my first day, but last night was my first day back at the club that ignited my interest in the martial arts in the first place, 21 years ago I started here on a Thursday.

I moved away after 4 years training with these guys, but now I am back and surprisingly it is still in the same place, at the same time and although we all look older there were a lot of familiar faces when I returned.

First day nerves were with me, but I was welcomed back as if I had never had to leave in the first place.  Great training, sweat was pouring and there were a lot of laughs and good moments spent reminiscing.

Roll on next Thursday.


----------



## O'Malley

My first day of training was yesterday. I found an interesting Aikido dojo and I decided to give it a try.

The people were really nice, I was first taught breakfalls while others were practicing some throws but we quickly moved on. The instructor said that I wasn't hindered by the fear of falling so we could practice the waza (I wish I were taught breakfalls when I was a kid, it sure would have helped hahaha).

I practiced several pinning techniques and learned a tiny bit about the principles of the art. I guess it's natural for a beginner but I sometimes had some trouble not to use my strength. I practiced some body movements, trying to learn how to make the techniques work. And when they did, I was surprised at the ridiculously tiny amount of strength you need to drag a 170 lbs man.

An interesting fact was that, as there are a few black belts in the dojo, every beginner could practice with a BB. I had three different instructors (plus one of the two Shidoin wandering around and correcting everyone's mistakes) and, beside the fact that they were excellent teachers, I could see that everyone had his own approach on Aikido. The way they practice it vary due to their body type, their philosophy, etc. While we were doing a sitting exercise, the older of the BB showed me that a subtle change in the positioning of your hand could open your opponent's whole body. "Just relax and find the path where you don't need strength." I tried the way he did and I managed to succeed somehow a couple of times.

I begin to see how rich and interesting Aikido can be and I can't wait until tomorrow!


----------



## Rokuta

I have 2 experiences with 2 different martial arts.



In the fall of 2002 I signed up to take TKD during my final semester of college under an instructor who had a school just a few miles away. As a way to boost interest he also held classes at GMU. So on the first day all of us show up in assorted workout gear and stood around in an old, hot campus gym without AC.  Aside from going over basic etiquette and learning the warm up and some simple moves, and ordering Gis and pads nothing much happened.  It was fun and not many people dropped out over the next four months. At the end of the class that semester we were given the option to continue training with the TKD school, but just coming out of college I didn&#8217;t have a job or funds so I demurred.  Sometime the following February or March I was able to take up the offer and trained twice a week for about 5 months. It didn&#8217;t feel like there was much camaraderie, but it was a long drive for me and I mostly wanted to get home after a long day. Being the only student in his early 20&#8217;s didn&#8217;t help as most were kids or adults. During sparring practice one Thursday night I executed a roundhouse kick poorly (my opponent was padded and not harmed btw) and hit this kids arm just below the ball of my foot, then I dropped in agony. After a break to check for broken bones I just managed to finish class, hobbled to the car, and drove home. The following morning (I worked really early shifts) I couldn&#8217;t stand on it and had to call in sick. It was sore and wobbly for weeks after so I chickened out and never attended another TKD class.

        2. Ten years later I ran across Ninpo, started doing some reading, and ultimately began looking for a class in my area. I found one just 40 minutes down the road, which meets in a local park, rain or shine, year round. "Be sure to dress appropriately for the weather". Just before Christmas 2012 I drove down and had my first lesson. Keep in mind that ten years had passed since my last class and an office job added 70-80 pounds to me. I&#8217;m 5&#8217;10&#8221; 215# right now so I have made progress. Warm-ups were hard, but not impossible. Sensei had me and a couple other new and newish students work on rolls, Zenpo Kaiten and Koho Kaiten. No problem. Piece of cake. I used to love doing rolls in TKD. Cue laugh track. Nope, I was an ungainly mess at zenpo and couldn&#8217;t do a single koho.  Those first few classes all run together, but I think the main theme for that day was Omote and Ura Gyaku throws ending in a breakfall. We finished off the last half hour working on escaping from choke holds on the ground and standing up, and there is a picture of me on their website being smothered to demonstrate the technique. I loved it and have been attending ever since!


So now I'm 32, but finally making progress in martial arts and enjoying every minute.


----------



## DavidMoreland

First a little history:  So being from said city I was obligated to be involved in every sport we had for us to have enough to field a team (I ~ only like to compete!!) would not have had it any other way however)

Anyway, we just have one gym clearly so in-the winter we had 2 practices (boys basketball and girls volleyball) that had to-share the gym.  On The Other Hand, the TKD group that I had been dying to try started at 7:30 in a town 15 miles away. Much to the dismay of my team mates, coaches, and every volleyball loving member of-the community, I joined TKD anyhow, so I could go to TKD leaving VB training at 7. Obviously, my VB playing time got cut, but I did not care, I had been in love!!!


----------



## donald1

my first training day was at least 3 years ago, i don't remember much besides there was only two students(already including me) and a 7th degree instructor. what i do remember it was tiring but if your patient and don't give up it gets easier. just REMEMBER:everyday is considered progress as long as your not goofing around and your trying your doing great.


----------



## Nighthawk

My first day of training... To answer, you need to understand my physical condition. I had, 6 years before, torn my latissimus dorsi on the right side, down about my waist, where my body bends. I felt a quick pain, and then woke up in the hospital with a bruise all over the right side of my body. Spent 6 months on bedrest and painkillers, and it totally ruined my metabolism. I have a knot in my back that will never go away. I got really, _really lazy _and blew up like a balloon. I went from 250lbs to 450lbs. So fast forward a few years. I met a guy by the name of Justin Butler in a local bar, and started chatting with him. We became instant friends. I found out he was a karate teacher. My son wanted to learn karate, so I put him into Justin's school. Justin spent several years trying to convince me to join. I was going to college, and looking for a job, and blah blah blah... So one day, I was in the park playing with my kids. I sprained my ankles- both of them- and went to the doctor, where I found out by way of the scale what a horrifying fatass I had become. I got home from the doctor's office and immediately called Justin to tell "OK. I'm in." I started that night, 450lbs and sprained ankles. My first day of training, I could barely make it down the stairs to the dojo and no one made a uniform big enough to fit me. My first day of training was awkward, painful, embarassing... and amazing! Since that day, I have lost 150lbs, and have gotten my shodan black belt in both Shotokan karate and Hakkoryu jiujitsu. I am a medical nightmare on my right side- carpel tunnel in my wrist, messed up muscle in my back, spine deformity that used to cause me sciatic pain, and arthritis in my right knee. The idea of taking karate terrified me. I learned a lot my first night of training- about my friend Justin Sensei and myself. So there you are! My first day of training, and the events that got me there.


----------



## Mamatiger

My 8 year old had been doing TKD for 6 months. When my husband came in to watch our child practice the instructor invited him to join then he asked to bring me in. 10 minutes into warming up I thought I was going to die! The warm up was more of a make or break your body routine (at least that's how I felt.) I used to hate sweating! 2 weeks later I find myself hooked and pushing myself harder physically than ever before. Now MA is a family event and we never miss a class!


----------



## wingchun100

I had three "first days of training."

Day 1: I attended a judo school in Troy NY. The first day we had to do cartwheels and rolls and all kinds of stuff. Some of it came easier than other moves. I remember being a little nervous to look ridiculous, but then I figured if I wanted to take the class, I HAD to do it.

Day 2: I went to a "kung fu" school in Albany NY. This guy favored his tai chi training over kung fu, and it really didn't teach you anything that worked in the way of self-defense. Good aerobic workout though. In any event, I remember being frustrated because I wasn't as flexible as the other students. But again, I worked on it and ignored what others could do.

Day 3: I started at my wing chun school. Honestly I never felt even the slightest bit nervous or self-conscious because the style fit me like a glove, and I have never looked back.


----------



## Roger Tyson

I didnt have a clue was I was getting myself into. It was about 15 years ago and I was not in very good shape. I remember thinking it was hell. But I kept coming back, many times thinking that I had to be crazy that actually paid for it. It was a crazy philosophy in that club. Like training for more than 2 hours without being allowed to take a single sip of water. And many other things that I now think was just wrong. A style and instructur from Iran. But I soon found another style that made a lot more sense.


----------



## Reedone816

Well in my first training with my latest school, I actually shocked.
All the knowledge and perception I gained from my previous martial arts were going to the drain (well now I looked back it not the martial art it self, it just the perception I was being lead to from the training that was naive because of my casualness).
Anyway seeing from a new perspective that's makes me curious and continue to train until now.
Back then forcing my will was the only way to win, now I know (haven't actually understand fully) that you can win by letting the opposition think they reach their intention.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## crazydiamond

My first day, was a bit different than I thought. Thought I would come in and get some basics, maybe learn kicks or punches, but it was the day before a holiday weekend and the instructors decided to have a fun knife practice day. So my wife asks "how was your first martial arts class?"  ...."well honey I learned how to kill someone with a knife today - it was great!...." "ummmm what !?"...about 6 weeks after this one of our schools founders/leaders came to town for my first long weekend workshop, again the wife asks "so how was your first special workshop?"  "Great !!  I got choked with my own belt! look at these belt burns on my neck !"

Never too late in life to have a happy adolescence


----------



## tshadowchaser

Ive had a couple (or more) first days of training over the years in different places. I'll give 3:

1. Picked up books on karate and judo by Bruce Tegner in 1961 or 62.  Myself and 3 friends went to the local beach (where we where everyday in summer) and proceeded to try to learn the varrious throws and kicks in a grassy area off to the side of the beach.  (( I continued in karate till this day and one of those friends became a black belt in judo))

2. My first day in Tae Kwoon Do.  I was the only adult student and there where 3 kids all under 10 years of age who where relatives of the instructor. We learned one stance and 3 kicks and a couple blocks.

3. My first day in Sikaran: I was given to a 10 years old. He taught me blocks , stances, kicks, punches.  He was my instructor for a couple weeks  until my instructor felt I was willing to learn and wanted enough to be in class that I would listen and take directions from anyone who had more knowledge of the system then I did


----------



## Ricky Fox

It was a beautiful sunny day, walking to the venue where i had to do my first practice then i felt a bit nervous on how to execute properly and there's a lot of question in my mind at that time...but onwards i did the best and it is really fun doing it.


----------



## Ricky Fox

What a refreshing day doing my practice, good ambiance along with the cool breeze of the air and the rays of the sun hits your skin that able to sweat that could energized you more...legal expandable batons


----------



## Probs92

When I started practicing karate as a kid, I was obsessed with the perceived mystic aspect of it. As I grew older, and middle school led to being bullied, karate became a refuge for me. By the time I got to college, karate was where I found stress relief and grounding. 

Eventually I obtained the rank of Shodan and then Nidan in GoJu Ryu karate, but by that time I explored other martial arts as well, namely Brazilian Jiu Jitsu, Wing Chun, and Karate.


----------



## kuniggety

I've had a few "firsts" as I've moved around and studied with a few different folks over the years. 

1. Shuri-ryu karate - I was about 10 yrs old and extremely excited/nervous. It was with my brother and the sensei did a private class for our first class to essentially see if we could listen. We learned some basic blocks and strikes. It was a blast.

2. Chen family taiji - I met him for coffee first so he could guauge me on my interests/background. What surprised me about my first session was how much I sweated. I was a physically fit guy but was totally unused to the postures and holding my body weight those ways.

3. BJJ - over 1 1/2 yrs ago now. I had never done any grappling before so I didn't know my head from my ***. I think it was either the RNC or a cross collar choke that I learned and then it was time to spar! I got my rear end handed to me over and over. It was humbling and had me hooked.

I have had other firsts but these few stuck out to me.


----------



## martiallightnin

I remember being broken after my first Muay Thai circuit....hhjahah


----------



## Oldbear343

matt.m said:


> As a kid I went to dads class to workout and be around him and his friends.  It was a great way to stay in shape along with wrestling.  I came back as a way to deal with disabilities,  I am hooked.  There is no doubt.  I will quit the 12th of never.


Great memories to treasure.  My dad was a semipro boxer (also bipolar), and we used to watch the wrestling and the Kung Fu series on TV together.  I too have disabilities (mainly back, hips and veins, but also more recently prostate issues), and I too cannot ever give up.  I cannot realistically continue to train at a club, so I am going to do taekwondo online with the American Kick Association....


----------



## Oldbear343

I started with informal training wth an army Cole ague. 

My first formal training day was at Yoo Tai Song's taekwondo school in Paderborn, Germany, in 1978. I had seen the club, and felt immediately drawn in.  I had not yet learnt much German, but a blue belt girl and a brown belt man were incredibly welcoming and helpful.  It was formal, and hard, but the atmosphere was full of love. That one hour had me hooked for life.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang

During the 1st day of my long fist system training in my 1st senior high school year, I asked my long fist teacher, "What will you do if I punch at your face?" He said, "Come and punch me." I punched at him, he blocked my punch, used one hand to grab on my wrist, one hand to grab on my elbow, pulled me into him, at the same time, he used his leading foot to block my leading foot, and I fell down.

I may be one of very few students who would ask such question during the 1st day class of MA training. I did the same thing many years later. When I came to US to study computer science, during the 1st day of my computer science 101 class in the University of Kansas at Lawrence, among 600 students class auditorium, I raised my hand and asked the professor, "Can you show me what a computer look like?"

I assume I don't belong to the main stream.


----------



## Tez3

Oldbear343 said:


> Paderborn, Germany, in 1978.



I was at RAF Laarbruch in 1978.....!


----------



## Crazy Eyes

Sadly, I've never attended any formal training.  All my hand to hand skill has come from on the job experience.  That's why I'm here, to learn new tricks and techniques to better defend myself and the innocent people I serve.


----------



## Oldbear343

Tez3 said:


> I was at RAF Laarbruch in 1978.....!


It is a small world indeed, Irene! ☺


----------



## Tez3

Oldbear343 said:


> It is a small world indeed, Irene! ☺



You were a pongo ( guessing perhaps Tankie or Artillery if you weren't with a Corps)? I was a penguin, husband was a Rock.


----------



## Oldbear343

Tez3 said:


> You were a pongo ( guessing perhaps Tankie or Artillery if you weren't with a Corps)? I was a penguin, husband was a Rock.


No,  I was a shinyarse with the Royal Army Ordnance Corps (Rag and Oil Company)!


----------



## Oldbear343

Oldbear343 said:


> No,  I was a shinyarse with the Royal Army Ordnance Corps (Rag and Oil Company)!


But there were plenty of tankies and gunners around!  The barracks I was in was Barker Barracks, but the Germans called it Panzerkaserne (Tank Barracks)....


----------



## Buka

I remember putting on a gi for the first time and figuring out how the pants tied. Then the gi top which was fairly easy compared to the pants. Then the belt. Had to be shown how that went. I remember that being strange and knew I wouldn't remember it the next day.

I remember learning the basic rules/etiquette of the dojo next, a bow and bowing into class. I don't remember anything about warming up other than we did. Or how a stance and the hand position was explained to me. The first technique I learned was a block, with the opposite hand as an "initial protector" (slap block which crossed the center of the body) as the opposite arm went into the actual hard block.

I remember riding home on the train, then a trolley, then a bus, with my gi folded square and the belt tied around it like it was a bunch of school books. I remember a sheet eating grin on my face.


----------



## Dirty Dog

It was 1968 or '69. I was 7 years old. I can't say that I really remember much about it.
Lots of memories since, though.


----------



## EddieCyrax

Not sure I remember the first day, but I definitely remember my first day sparring...

(Note - I started my MA journey at 40 years of age)

They put me with a young 20 year old girl to show me the ropes.....she was an upper rank and have been training most of her life.......I told her I had many sisters and hitting a girl felt very unnatural to me....She smiled and said, "That's OK, because I have absolutely no issues hitting guys."  And to her credit, she didn't then and doesn't today.


----------



## Oldbear343

[QUO TE="EddieCyrax, post: 1715911, member: 27817"]Not sure I remember the first day, but I definitely remember my first day sparring...

(Note - I started my MA journey at 40 years of age)

They put me with a young 20 year old girl to show me the ropes.....she was an upper rank and have been training most of her life.......I told her I had many sisters and hitting a girl felt very unnatural to me....She smiled and said, "That's OK, because I have absolutely no issues hitting guys."  And to her credit, she didn't then and doesn't today.[/QUOTE]
Lol


----------



## Oldbear343

Tez3 said:


> You were a pongo ( guessing perhaps Tankie or Artillery if you weren't with a Corps)? I was a penguin, husband was a Rock.



Yes Irene I was a pongo and still am at heart ☺ - did not get the RAF term straightaway (never said I was bright)!  Penguin - is that not a term of abuse?  And Rock = rock ape - PTI or RAF Regiment?


----------



## Tez3

Oldbear343 said:


> Yes Irene I was a pongo and still am at heart ☺ - did not get the RAF term straightaway (never said I was bright)!  Penguin - is that not a term of abuse?  And Rock = rock ape - PTI or RAF Regiment?




Rocks are RAF Regiment, Penguins, usually 'Guins are anyone who isn't a Rock, Aircrew or Snowdrop ( RAF police) cos we don't fly 

First introduction to martial arts was when I was at RAF Uxbridge in 74, where a Rock called Chris Chandler was a member of the British Karate team ( full contact), he took informal ( very hard and you always had bruises) classes in the gym. He left to join the lads at Hereford but I've carried on with training since. Met my OH at Uxbridge too, he and Chris were on the Queen's Colour Squadron recently seen these past couple of weeks on television, first sadly receiving the bodies back from Tunisia and then doing the Guard at Buck House for the Battle of Britain 75th anniversary.


----------



## Oldbear343

Tez3 said:


> Rocks are RAF Regiment, Penguins, usually 'Guins are anyone who isn't a Rock, Aircrew or Snowdrop ( RAF police) cos we don't fly
> 
> First introduction to martial arts was when I was at RAF Uxbridge in 74, where a Rock called Chris Chandler was a member of the British Karate team ( full contact), he took informal ( very hard and you always had bruises) classes in the gym. He left to join the lads at Hereford but I've carried on with training since. Met my OH at Uxbridge too, he and Chris were on the Queen's Colour Squadron recently seen these past couple of weeks on television, first sadly receiving the bodies back from Tunisia and then doing the Guard at Buck House for the Battle of Britain 75th anniversary.


I wanted to go in the RAF Regiment, but they would only accept me for a commission, and I always felt you shouldn't become an officer without knowing what it is like to serve under them, so I went next door and joined the Army.  A colleague, Sharkey Cooksey, taught me and a few others the basics of taekwondo and Judo,  then I was posted to Paderborn where I was drawn almost magnetically to the taekwondo club run by Song Yoo Tai.  After the Army, I got married at Uxbridge (since divorced, now with new partner Rose) - is this a small world or what?!


----------



## Tez3

Oldbear343 said:


> I wanted to go in the RAF Regiment, but they would only accept me for a commission, and I always felt you shouldn't become an officer without knowing what it is like to serve under them, so I went next door and joined the Army.  A colleague, Sharkey Cooksey, taught me and a few others the basics of taekwondo and Judo,  then I was posted to Paderborn where I was drawn almost magnetically to the taekwondo club run by Song Yoo Tai.  After the Army, I got married at Uxbridge (since divorced, now with new partner Rose) - is this a small world or what?!




It is a small world! We left Germany and were posted to RAF Catterick and still live in the area. RAF Catterick is now Marne Barracks and Catterick is a 'Super Garrison' with all the troops here from Germany. There's a lack of choice for martial arts though, we do MMA, there's a very good civvy JKD club but nothing else, with so many deployments now military clubs of any kind find it hard to keep going,. You have to travel to find other styles of martial arts.


----------



## danielborneo

my first day training is really awesome ,I;ve been looking for tarung derajat dojo (full contact indonesian martial art)  for a few month go around my town asking around until I finally found it , so I came with high expectation and optimism the training session is great and the instructor is very friendly


----------



## Tez3

Welcome to MT Daniel.


----------



## JowGaWolf

I thought I was going to have a hard attack at the age of 23.  It was my first introduction to what real kung fu is  about.


----------



## sswari

Dirty Dog said:


> It was 1968 or '69. I was 7 years old. I can't say that I really remember much about it.
> Lots of memories since, though.


So, we are about the same age, I wish I had started when I was 7, but I did finally get started, 3 weeks ago. I am 53 years old, wow, what a klutz. The dojo is a bit informal sometimes, but when it is time to train, it is time to train! Love my sensie and they love what they do. Kind of starting to get it.


----------



## Dirty Dog

sswari said:


> So, we are about the same age, I wish I had started when I was 7, but I did finally get started, 3 weeks ago. I am 53 years old, wow, what a klutz. The dojo is a bit informal sometimes, but when it is time to train, it is time to train! Love my sensie and they love what they do. Kind of starting to get it.



You're never to old. One of our students is a woman who attended class regularly for years, but as a spectator, watching her grandson. He lost interest after reaching 2nd or 3rd geup, and she decided to join the class. She was in her mid-60's then. She recently turned 72.


----------



## Flatfish

A couple of first times for me: 
1. as a 10 year old kid I started Judo lessons. We had a 2hr class, spend probably 30-40 min on warm up, pushups and abs and the rest of the class learning breakfalls. I stuck with it for 4 years or so until my teen years demanded a focus on other interests....stupid in hindsight.

2. As a 43 year old I took kid #2 to TKD to get him off his butt, then kid #1 joined and finally I joined because it seemed way better than sitting around watching them. Luckily I had already gotten off the couch and was exercising regularly so the physical demands were not so bad....except for my hips......every side and round house kick hurt like hell.
More challenging was the first sparring class I attended about 6 months later.....I thought I was going to die.

3. A couple of weeks ago I checked out a more self defense-based school. Pad drills and scenario training, multiple attackers. Very different from what we do in TKD but a lot of fun. I want to go back and start training but am not sure if I can make it work with the family life.


----------



## Groark

I started Goju-Ryu about two weeks ago at the age of 27. I had a private one hour lesson for the first day. I was familiar with Sensei, since he taught my little brother for some years while I was an audience member, so we were both serious and casual. This is how it went, if I remember right:

First, some primary stances. Then he started me on a Rising Block, until I got the most basic of motions down (me flailing). We practiced the straight punch, realizing that I had some serious shoulder tenseness to overcome down the line. Then, my favorite, the kicks! Knee kick, evolving into a front kick with the ball of the foot, sweeping back, and returning to stance. He called it a four point kick. We finished it all with mae washi geri, which is a roundhouse that I enjoy very much. Sensei's demonstration knocked the standing punching bag off its rocker, but I got in one or two myself!

I know we did a bit more. His focus was giving me the most for the 30 dollar an hour private session, so that I could practice at home along with a 10th Kyu worksheet that detailed what the white belt is going to study.

I have now moved onto beginner adult classes after he encouraged me to not be so shy. And it was well worth going to, the other students of various levels are very welcoming. I still feel like a fish out of water, and am afraid to speak up when confused, but I'm glad I have something now in my life that has anchored me. It might sound sudden to say this after only two weeks of lessons, but I am a simple person who has been seeking and seeking somewhere to belong, with something personal and meaningful to accomplish, and now I've found it - and it's like I said, an anchor. I've been a very lost, lonely wanderer, and that feeling is changing.


----------



## defeq

The only thing I really remember about my first day was seeing a girl dancing,very beautiful!


----------



## KenpoMaster805

My 1st training of Kenpo was great I like it the 1st day and I was hook and im now a green belt soon to be 3rd brown


----------



## MaMaD

Sad story: in first day, i did a rolling on floor but i'am heavy and i landed on my toe and i was forced to rest for 7 days. my toe still hurt tho


----------



## ST1Doppelganger

LOL my first day of training was learning the basic ground positions and submissions that went with them. I then got to roll with more experienced and larger opponents. Pretty much grabbed a gravata and held on for dear life which Successfully pissed off the first guy in my grappling session but I then got submitted by a more skilled opponent the next roll. 

Nothing like being new meat thrown to wolves.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## KenpoMaster805

My 1st time of training was awesome and Fun I really like it The Instructor told us we gona do jumping jacks 5 to the fron 5 to the back then 7 7 5 hehehehe then he told us to do 10 push ups then he made us stretch our leg and we did sit ups and burphies lunges and stuff so its funnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## maryf

i went along with my friend on her 1st day of training and i was enjoying basic martial arts.


----------



## KenpoMaster805

I love my 1st training it was fun 1st i learn the salutation thne techniques then the fom so it was coolio


----------



## Martial_Artist

The first time I attempted a martial art I was 4 years old. In my tiny suit and pearly white belt I walked onto the mat. My parents where so proud, I had just become a little judoka.
I practised the sport for five years until my teacher got too ill and I quit too. Years later, I would return to these arts in a different country and a very different setting and age.
I am currently practising Muay Thai, Jiu Jitsu and started dabbling in Tai Chi. Am looking for kung fu as well and then find which one suits me best 
I found your forum on my journey and decided to join up, hopefully share some tips and information with you


----------



## Kevin__Huang

My first day of training? 
Two words: "it's sucks"

Sent from my D2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buka

This might come in handy for some of you guys - 

Always remember what your first day was like, remember those first weeks and months, all the different feelings you had. Because, some of you will very likely go on to teaching Martial Arts. When you do, there's going to be people who are training for the very first time. It can really help if you remember what it was like. Help both them and _you_.


----------



## maryf

Kevin__Huang said:


> My first day of training?
> Two words: "it's sucks"
> 
> Sent from my D2305 using Tapatalk


do you want to share a bit more? martial arts 1st day can be funny


----------



## Grange

My first day of training was this past March.  I trained Shotokan in college for about 4 years and after I graduated I looked for a school that taught that style wherever I lived, but could not find a school near me so it fell to the back burner and I got out of martial arts. After several years away from martial arts I decided to finally start training again as my normal workouts weren't giving me the results I was used to. I found a place that teaches three different styles, Wu Ying Tao, Modern Arnis, and Arnis Jitsu.  

My first Wu Ying Tao class was a real eye opener.  It is so much different than Shotokan and it starts with the stance.  I was also sparring from the first day, whereas with my previous school we didn't spar much unless you were about a green belt and above.  My first Modern Arnis class was an absolute blast.  I've taken to this style very well and it is by far my favorite style right now.  Finally my first Arnis Jitsu class was an eye opener.  I never wrestled or grappled in the past so in the first class we were practicing basic locks and positions, and flow to take down and I admit it was somewhat uncomfortable.  I was up close and personal with my classmates and instructor, which is not what I was used to, and the locks scare the crap out of me.  I also didn't realize how much of a workout grappling really is and how technical it can get.

Now that I've been training for about 9 months I find that these three styles really can compliment each other especially the modern arnis and arnis jitsu.  From the empty handed training to the lock flows in arnis jitsu they really seem to work well together.  I've gotten more comfortable with all three styles and while modern arnis is still my favorite, I've really gotten to enjoy arnis jitsu.


----------



## sevakdev

My first day at a Shaolin-do kung fu school went like this. When I walked in I was greeted by a dog wagging it's tail which thrilled me as I work in the veterinary industry. He's the master's pup and is always around. I was greeted by many kind people, one of which helped me retie my belt as I had it on the wrong way. The class warm ups where very familiar to me as I have a background in yoga so I felt right at home and peaceful. The punching and kicking exercise helped work out tension. I loved learning the first 5 katas as they felt very graceful. Then we learned the first 5 self defense forms so I am confidant I could throw off an attacker at the ATM machine. During sparring holding eye contact for the entire time was very edgy for me. I am very introverted and shy and this part really took me out of my comfort zone, (but I need that so badly which is why i signed up!). my palms where sweaty the whole time and I was worried I was doing everything wrong. The master and fellow students where very helpful, kind, and encouraging. I love my new kung fu community. It's just what I need.


----------



## Darrencowan

matt.m said:


> As a kid I went to dads class to workout and be around him and his friends.  It was a great way to stay in shape along with wrestling.  I came back as a way to deal with disabilities,  I am hooked.  There is no doubt.  I will quit the 12th of never.



I've had a similar experience with disabilities.  My dad, brother and I started working out in 82 and I was very sick then and have been most of my life.  Martial Arts has tremedounsly helped me with my illnesses.  Unfortunately, I stopped instructing classes back in 2004 due to illness.  I still study at home, though.


----------



## seasoned

The first day of martial arts training is always hard because of the unknown. But, after many years of the physical part of training from the outside in and as we age, we truly begin to learn. 
After many years on the dojo floor and many birthdays we begin a new journey of inward growth which takes us into our much later years. It is for this reason it is said that the martial walk is a lifetime endeavor. Learning never ends, continue to learn and enjoy the ride.


----------



## wingchun100

I realize I did not really describe my first day of training in my post from almost 3 years ago! However, in all fairness that is because I don't really remember the details for the first two schools I attended. However, I do remember my first day of Wing Chun training. At the time, the Sifu of that school did not let you participate on the first day; all you could do was watch...so I did. I liked what I saw, so I went back, and he let me join. I remember them throwing a bunch of blocks at me to learn. One of the senior students was coming at me (in slow motion), throwing punches at various heights, and I was able to determine which block should be used for each attack. Sifu said, "Wow, he picks up fast." The senior student agreed.


----------



## Balrog

I've started twice.  The first time was in 1966 and I was at the UT Karate Club, which of course taught Taekwondo.  My first night, they were teaching me a high block and the guy gave me an visual image of rubbing the end of my nose with my arm as it went up.  I promptly punched myself in my own nose.  

Got up to Brown Belt but never tested for Black.  Sat on my butt for nearly 20 years, then started over again as a White Belt with ATA.  It was amazing how much my body remembered that first class.  Been with them ever since, August will be my 30 year anniversary.


----------



## Gerry Seymour

Balrog said:


> I've started twice.  The first time was in 1966 and I was at the UT Karate Club, which of course taught Taekwondo.  My first night, they were teaching me a high block and the guy gave me an visual image of rubbing the end of my nose with my arm as it went up.  I promptly punched myself in my own nose.
> 
> Got up to Brown Belt but never tested for Black.  Sat on my butt for nearly 20 years, then started over again as a White Belt with ATA.  It was amazing how much my body remembered that first class.  Been with them ever since, August will be my 30 year anniversary.


When you re-started, did you have to punch yourself in the nose, again?


----------



## Balrog

gpseymour said:


> When you re-started, did you have to punch yourself in the nose, again?


Heh.  By that time, I had learned to not block with my face.


----------



## Karate Padawan

First day... It think it was the 4 grade. My father took me to the local school Karate (Shotokan ) lessons. Since then, i'm into it.


----------



## Syed01

Like hell. I was dumbfounded in the very first day at dojo. I saw some people hitting their hands on the wall (Nukite practice in makiwara) and others doing this weird footsteping with punching in an uniformed wave (Kihon). To me Zenkutsu dachi was the worst enemy of mankind because standing on that stance hurt my legs a lot. From then I am trying to learning, the meaning behind the whole training and philosophical values of karate.


----------



## KenpoMaster805

Syed01 said:


> Like hell. I was dumbfounded in the very first day at dojo. I saw some people hitting their hands on the wall (Nukite practice in makiwara) and others doing this weird footsteping with punching in an uniformed wave (Kihon). To me Zenkutsu dachi was the worst enemy of mankind because standing on that stance hurt my legs a lot. From then I am trying to learning, the meaning behind the whole training and philosophical values of karate.



when i  first started shotokan it was really hard for me too i like zenkutsu dachi but not the back stance i hate that heeheheh i was afraid to hit the makiwara the 1st time too ya we used to do kihon kata to way back when i was taking shotokan i only get up to high orange and when i came home to my hometown i did american kenpo karate and I llike it in kenpo we have neutral bo reverse bow forward bow and so fort


----------



## senseiblackbelt

Balrog said:


> My first night, they were teaching me a high block and the guy gave me an visual image of rubbing the end of my nose with my arm as it went up.  I promptly punched myself in my own nose.



  i legit died. @Balrog


----------



## apmarek

I remember saying a profanity on my first day and doing Hindu push-ups for it. That aside, I remember learning proper stance and how to throw certain strikes including the Shuto and also watching the Sensei demonstrate putting them in a chain. This was back when I took a style called kempo Chi Sao, which does a lot of manipulations of the opponent and striking. Kicking isn't the strong suit of this style, so I often did training videos on the side anyhow


----------



## BombaySapphire

What an awesome thread! Back in  2005 I signed up for a krav maga class in London, thinking I was a bit of a badass. 
As the day of my first class approached I got more and nervous, and then when I arrived at the venue I nearly did a 180 at the door. 
However I was grabbed by the instructor - a very lovely, down to earth female instructor - and cajoled into the class.
It was terrifying, really hard work, but I left feeling elated.
From that, I started training muay Thai, have done a bit of boxing (and about to start it again next week after a biiiig break), and am going to start Systema soon, when Andreas Weitzel does his UK seminars. I'm afraid I've set the bar too high this time, gotta keep mixing it up though.


----------



## Brmty2002

Lisa said:


> I will never forget my first day of training.  I was nervous and didn't think, after watching my children's class, that it was going to be all that hard.  I was very wrong, but I was very hooked at the end of it.  I enjoyed learning the new kicks and how to properly fall.  The school was not a real "serious" place so there was lots of smiling and lots of laughter.
> 
> How about you?  What brought you there and what kept you?


My first Karate lesson, I walked into the dojo, and the first thing I saw was some guy getting side kicked in the face, breaking has nose. I stayed, because my first thought was, "Awesome"


----------



## hoshin1600

my first class was in 1978.  the instructor was a brown belt.  im not to sure how common black belts were back then, but i can guess a legit brown belt running a school was not a big deal back then. karate in general was kinda rare as opposed to now.  at the time i only new of one other person who did karate and he was the older brother of a friend of mine, (saw him at the dojo).  that class and many others after it, i spend time punching the square canvas bags that fill with sand that hang on the wall.
i remember my teacher telling me _"karate is not for fun, it is not for petty fighting. it is for serious and sometimes life and death situations. never tell anyone you do karate.  its only for you to know"
_
i found out he was right about not telling anyone about doing karate.  it may be different now but for years when ever anyone found out i did martial arts they would challenge me or ask me to do something flashy as if i am a circus act.


----------



## Buka

I remember my "second" first day of training, (my first dojo being too far away for practicality).

Walked up the stairs, saw a kids class going on, they were doing things I had never seen before. The kid in front  was something, he was seven years old and seriously focused, I was twenty. Seeing him move is what sold me, I knew this was where I had to train. Found out years later that his mother used to baby sit me when I was an infant, that his grandfather was friends with my dad.

That seven year old grew to be one of my best, lifelong friends, and one of the best Martial Artists I've ever known. And in two years he'll be retiring from Boston P.D.

Life sure is an interesting trip. Martial Arts is, too.


----------



## Danny T

Don't remember anything about my first training session. Was sometime in the fall of 1965, only thing I can remember was being excited about going back.


----------



## SiHengHiram

When I started Northern 7 Star Praying Mantis Kung Fu when I was about 11, It was a blast! First time I entered the academy was when I had a cousins birthday party, She was a student of the school, Very sad she got foolish and was kicked out for cheating on character development and overall showing no work. But, That of course was the past and her decision personally. Its hard to remember my first class fully because I am of course working on a lot of things as a CIT(Certified Instructor Trainee) for my academy
and Black Belt. I'll just say, It was easy but difficult.


----------



## SiHengHiram

Danny T said:


> Don't remember anything about my first training session. Was sometime in the fall of 1965, only thing I can remember was being excited about going back.



Haha, When we got home I asked my dad "Can we go tommorow, Please!"


----------



## New Instructor

I would have to say that as a kid I loved doing things with my hands and feet. I'v seen most of the old school martial arts movies including Bruce Lee, Chuck Norris, Sho Kisugi ect. My first class I was nervous and scared to walk in the room. Once I started, my mind set was that I had to be the toughest student in there.


----------



## Reignwake

I was young and wanted to spar. Haha


----------



## GreatUniter

Lost in the space.


----------



## Ojibway Bob

Hi all. I used to train a bit in Karate as a kid. I remember watching my Step brother fly around in the 70's, He was very good in Taekwondo. 
I am a middle aged Male, in fairly good health but I have high blood pressure. I was looking for something that is fairly low impact as I have bad knees.

A couple of friends of mine suggested Wing Chun so I read about it and fell in love with the concepts. Well I decided to sign up and let me tell you...I was really scared of my knees when you are an outsider and looking at the beginner stance. After an hour and a half in the stance, My Legs KILL!!!! not my knees as I was worried about. I mean I feel like I have been squatting for days hahah. I have been to 3 classes so far and am hooked. I think it helps to be a member in a school with an incredible lineage. 

Anyways I look forward to stalking the forums and maybe ask a silly question or two.


----------



## Brmty2002

Ojibway Bob said:


> Hi all. I used to train a bit in Karate as a kid. I remember watching my Step brother fly around in the 70's, He was very good in Taekwondo.
> I am a middle aged Male, in fairly good health but I have high blood pressure. I was looking for something that is fairly low impact as I have bad knees.
> 
> A couple of friends of mine suggested Wing Chun so I read about it and fell in love with the concepts. Well I decided to sign up and let me tell you...I was really scared of my knees when you are an outsider and looking at the beginner stance. After an hour and a half in the stance, My Legs KILL!!!! not my knees as I was worried about. I mean I feel like I have been squatting for days hahah. I have been to 3 classes so far and am hooked. I think it helps to be a member in a school with an incredible lineage.
> 
> Anyways I look forward to stalking the forums and maybe ask a silly question or two.


There is no such thing as a silly question. Ask away!


----------



## Professor Random

HAAA So for some reason I've seen this thread many times but when I saw it this time it reminded me of what really happened on my first day and not what I thought it was:

So it was January 21st, 2013. The reason I remember it was because I started on my birthday. (I was like turning 12 or something) So I went out to eat with some friends at like 4:00 and the classes started at 6:00 so my mom told me to bring a bag with my uniform so I can change at the restaurant and then go straight to the dojang. Well I didn't get changed at the restaurant, and I was sitting in the car asking where we were going and they said to taekwondo and I'm like "oh crap I forgot to get changed" and they said to change in the car, but there were people in the car, and like I'm not about to get changed with friends (boys and girls) in the car. So I just took off my shirt and put the top on, but for my pants I just slid my white pants over my jeans I was wearing and I did my whole first class with jeans under my white pants . When I got to the dojang (I had never even done anything sport related so I knew nothing about it) there was a locker room where you could get changed but since I arrived late I had to get in the as fast I as I could go. I'm 90% sure my teacher noticed that I was wearing a pair of jeans and the normal uniform pants that they wear, but he never mentioned it the full 5 years I did taekwondo there. I moved recently and left that bad memory behind till I saw this post.


----------



## AngryHobbit

I started training in 2004, at the age of 29. I had an informal intro by my then-boyfriend (now husband) - so I knew fairly well what to expect. I actually walked away with a few fairly useful self-defense tools in my pocket: choke defenses, wrist breaks, and I think at least one bear-hug defense. I had my falls and rolls from seated position. And I came home and immediately went to work on shortening my gi pants and sleeves - I had to roll my pant legs like five times to keep them from dragging on the ground. 

What took me some getting used to is learning how to strike properly. "You are too nice!" was one of the things I continued hearing from day one and for a long time from the start of my training. I am still working on that one - after all that time.


----------



## Gerry Seymour

AngryHobbit said:


> I started training in 2004, at the age of 29. I had an informal intro by my then-boyfriend (now husband) - so I knew fairly well what to expect. I actually walked away with a few fairly useful self-defense tools in my pocket: choke defenses, wrist breaks, and I think at least one bear-hug defense. I had my falls and rolls from seated position. And I came home and immediately went to work on shortening my gi pants and sleeves - I had to roll my pant legs like five times to keep them from dragging on the ground.
> 
> What took me some getting used to is learning how to strike properly. "You are too nice!" was one of the things I continued hearing from day one and for a long time from the start of my training. I am still working on that one - after all that time.


Now, you're too nice to sticks.


----------



## AngryHobbit

gpseymour said:


> Now, you're too nice to sticks.


Yes, I keep wanting to land them on a nice, soft, cushy human arm. You know - to avoid denting them. I also feel TERRIBLE about pounding the poor punching bag like that. I'll have to buy it chocolates or something.


----------



## themartialartsgirl

Hi all! I'm new here.  I've been doing various martial arts for the last 25 years.  On my first day of karate as a very small 6 year old, my new sensei approached me and told me I was in the wrong class and that the peewee class started an hour ago.  I very confidently told him that my mom told me this was my class and so I was staying.  I refused to train with the peewees and throughout my time in karate that story would always come back up.

More recently I joined a BJJ academy.  I've never been fond of grappling, I even found it hard to watch my cousin's wrestling matches growing up.  I knew this was a weak spot in my martial arts though, so I forced myself to try it.  My first day we were learning a technique that had you step over the person and pretty much have your butt on their face.  Hello jiu jitsu, nice to meet you.  I was not very into bjj for the first couple weeks, and I found it surprisingly challenging to catch on to.  Now it has been about 6 months and I'm hopelessly addicted. 

I've also studied JKD and Tai Chi for a good number of years, and Systema briefly.  Sadly I don't really remember the first days.


----------



## Gerry Seymour

themartialartsgirl said:


> Hi all! I'm new here.  I've been doing various martial arts for the last 25 years.  On my first day of karate as a very small 6 year old, my new sensei approached me and told me I was in the wrong class and that the peewee class started an hour ago.  I very confidently told him that my mom told me this was my class and so I was staying.  I refused to train with the peewees and throughout my time in karate that story would always come back up.
> 
> More recently I joined a BJJ academy.  I've never been fond of grappling, I even found it hard to watch my cousin's wrestling matches growing up.  I knew this was a weak spot in my martial arts though, so I forced myself to try it.  My first day we were learning a technique that had you step over the person and pretty much have your butt on their face.  Hello jiu jitsu, nice to meet you.  I was not very into bjj for the first couple weeks, and I found it surprisingly challenging to catch on to.  Now it has been about 6 months and I'm hopelessly addicted.
> 
> I've also studied JKD and Tai Chi for a good number of years, and Systema briefly.  Sadly I don't really remember the first days.


Welcome to MT. You’ll find good folks here to share ideas, bicker, commiserate, and laugh with. Sometimes all at the same time.


----------



## Marie_Flowers88

I'm enjoying reading this thread. I feel the excitement to start to train myself.

I should really find the best teacher in London now.


----------



## AngryHobbit

Marie_Flowers88 said:


> I'm enjoying reading this thread. I feel the excitement to start to train myself.
> 
> I should really find the best teacher in London now.


It's not so much about finding the best in London - it's more about finding the best in London FOR YOU.


----------



## oftheherd1

themartialartsgirl said:


> Hi all! I'm new here.  I've been doing various martial arts for the last 25 years.  On my first day of karate as a very small 6 year old, my new sensei approached me and told me I was in the wrong class and that the peewee class started an hour ago.  I very confidently told him that my mom told me this was my class and so I was staying.  I refused to train with the peewees and throughout my time in karate that story would always come back up.
> 
> More recently I joined a BJJ academy.  I've never been fond of grappling, I even found it hard to watch my cousin's wrestling matches growing up.  I knew this was a weak spot in my martial arts though, so I forced myself to try it.  My first day we were learning a technique that had you step over the person and pretty much have your butt on their face.  Hello jiu jitsu, nice to meet you.  I was not very into bjj for the first couple weeks, and I found it surprisingly challenging to catch on to.  Now it has been about 6 months and I'm hopelessly addicted.
> 
> I've also studied JKD and Tai Chi for a good number of years, and Systema briefly.  Sadly I don't really remember the first days.



Welcome to Martial Talk.  I usually recommend people go to the Meet and Greet, but I think you have told us enough.  Look forward to your input.


----------



## Buka

Welcome to MartialTalk, Marie. Welcome to MartialTalk, ThemartialArtsGirl.


----------



## gucia6

Phadrus00 said:


> The next day I could barely move.  I went to work and remember climbing the stairs to my office in agony. I hurt in places I didn't know you could hurt in...


Hahaha, I know this feeling, but for me it was the day(s) after second training 

Anyway, I was always enchanted by martial arts... don't ask me why... maybe too many action movies, books and comics in the childhood "fried" my brain, especially that I did not have anyone in the family or in friends circle that had anything to do with MA.
As child I was not allowed to do anything that could harm my hands, as teenager I grabbed a jujitsu basics book (can't remember the author), but after a while I realized I cannot learn anything on my own without proper guidance. Then at the the uni I attended Capoeira classes, but I stopped when I went to study abroad, where I could not find a new group, so I just let go. Then the life took its flow, I met my husband, then came kids, ten we moved to Aussieland. But all this time my mind was going back to this need to do sth with MA.

So the first thing I decided was to send my kids for Taekwondo, I observed them, the complete school and was weighing if I should join or not. Eventually I did not, because for me it was lacking the contact sparring. Well, the adults and higher belts have contact sparring, but with protective gear. But in the real life situation if someone wanted to hit me on the street, they will not be punching the air beside me nor will I have the protecting stuff on my body. (another proof of my "fried" mind)
So at the end I decided for Jishukan Ryu, which combines jujitsu, kempo and jojitsu and the school is only for adults.

Before the first class I was extremely nervous and very excited. I arrived there on time and I was suddenly surrounded by 5 black belts, and no-one else. It was so intimidating, I was asking myself if I am in the correct place, I really felt like running away (but I was not sure if they would let me ...).
But in the end it was very friendly, thou physically demanding. I had troubles following and I did not understand a word (all commands, footwork, blocks etc. is in Japanese). Then the head instructor took me under his wings and taught me some basics. The other 4 were doing their advanced stuff... sooo cool!!!


----------



## Gerry Seymour

gucia6 said:


> I really felt like running away (but I was not sure if they would let me ...).


That's a sentence that makes so much sense, and yet shouldn't.  Exactly how our minds talk to us in those moments of indecision and fear of something new.


----------



## Mazouni

My first day of training was very stressful because I had hard time picking up the concepts they were trying to teach and me and I was very shy. The very first thing they try to teach me was circle stepping which I had trouble with.


----------



## Gerry Seymour

Mazouni said:


> My first day of training was very stressful because I had hard time picking up the concepts they were trying to teach and me and I was very shy. The very first thing they try to teach me was circle stepping which I had trouble with.


Concepts, I've typically picked up quickly. Movements, on the other hand, tend to take me a while to learn. I mostly get by on athleticism until my body decides to cooperate on the new movements.


----------



## Mazouni

gpseymour said:


> Concepts, I've typically picked up quickly. Movements, on the other hand, tend to take me a while to learn. I mostly get by on athleticism until my body decides to cooperate on the new movements.


Well I remember one of my sensei use to tell me the art of fighting is the art of movement.


----------



## CrazedChris

I had been watching my kids for a few weeks, thought it looked fun, and the Sensei  offered to let me do a couple classes free of charge.  My first class comes along, we are working on blocks.  First inside block I do, I punch myself in the face...lol.   Yeah.


----------



## oftheherd1

CrazedChris said:


> I had been watching my kids for a few weeks, thought it looked fun, and the Sensei  offered to let me do a couple classes free of charge.  My first class comes along, we are working on blocks.  First inside block I do, I punch myself in the face...lol.   Yeah.



It was a little difficult for me when I started TKD as well.  But when I started Hapkido, I was convinced I didn't have, nor ever would have, any semblance of coordination.


----------



## wanderingstudent

I was actually pretty prepared for my first group training, I had been doing privates, so I wouldn't be a complete mess.  For a number of nights, driving home; I often thought "What the hell did I get myself into?"


----------



## Deafdude#5

I’ve enjoyed every second of MA. My 1st is barely remembered. Just a gawky skinny kid in a t-short& shorts. My kicks were awful & my blocks were slow.
But my instructor was humorous & gracious.
Later, I got to know others who were very strict & rigorous. It didn’t matter then or now, as I’m hooked for the long haul.

My only regret is waiting so long inbetween. I wished I had started back earlier.


----------



## evan.fedora

I was very anxious on that day. Others looked so much stronger than me that I felt very very nervous.


----------



## Superperson

My first day was memorable to say the least!
So I went in day one wearing some workout gear because I didn't have my uniform yet. The class was practicing kicks that day and I worked so hard to get these kicks right. Granted it was day one but I want to get my roundhouse kick as good as I could get. I twisted on the other foot spinning at the pad the teacher held and hit pretty hard, but I over shot and didn't pull back fast enough. After walking back to the line I felt a pretty intense sting of pain from the foot I had kicked with. Looking down I noticed my nail of my big toe was ripped off almost completely wit blood coming out. 
It was so embarrassing! The teacher and senior students got me band-aides and I was back on the mat practicing my forms.


----------



## Gerry Seymour

Superperson said:


> My first day was memorable to say the least!
> So I went in day one wearing some workout gear because I didn't have my uniform yet. The class was practicing kicks that day and I worked so hard to get these kicks right. Granted it was day one but I want to get my roundhouse kick as good as I could get. I twisted on the other foot spinning at the pad the teacher held and hit pretty hard, but I over shot and didn't pull back fast enough. After walking back to the line I felt a pretty intense sting of pain from the foot I had kicked with. Looking down I noticed my nail of my big toe was ripped off almost completely wit blood coming out.
> It was so embarrassing! The teacher and senior students got me band-aides and I was back on the mat practicing my forms.


Most of us have managed to tear off toenails while training. In recent years, I've done it at least twice: once while teaching an open seminar (recruiting students) and once while sparring. When it happens, I have a few seconds to notice before I start bleeding like a horror film victim.


----------



## Gerry Seymour

evan.fedora said:


> I was very anxious on that day. Others looked so much stronger than me that I felt very very nervous.


I think this is common for a lot of us when we first enter. It's hard not to notice how much better than us everyone else is - which shouldn't surprise us, since they're already training and it's our first day.


----------



## kravmaga1

On the first day of my training, I was a little bit nervous as everyone is new to me there and I know there will be many things I have to learn. But never the less the first day of my training goes well and I made many friends and some self-defense technique I learnt there.


----------



## kunetao

ah so Long ago the winter of 1989... I finally convinced My Uncle Greg to take me with him to class. (he was positive I wouldn't make it a week) So there I was a fat 9th grader in a MA class where it was by invitation / word of mouth only and everyone else was at least 21 and older and green belts and up no whites yellows or even greens at that time. It was a little intimidating and the workout left me in a pool of my own sweat....... I was hooked. Now my uncle was stuck taking me to class   But my uncle and I are still close and he is like a 2nd father.


----------



## Retrofit

My first day of training Kyokushin karate was was last week, I entered late in the term due to just moving to a new city, but the Sensei said that I may join the beginners group anyway due to the fact that i had tried Shitoryu karate once or twice a few years ago, and he told me that with some hard training and home-training I would make up for what i lost by entering late term. 

My sensei is having high hopes on me as he wants me to grade by the end of the term even though i missed over a month of training, so I am given no slack, which i like. 

I am starting the feel the pain I have read about, Kyokushin is undoubtedly very rough and my body is not used to taking kick and punches like this. I hope to harden and gain become 10th kyu by the end of the term. Having a blast each training, even though it is a ***** sometimes.


----------



## Yokozuna514

Retrofit said:


> My first day of training Kyokushin karate was was last week, I entered late in the term due to just moving to a new city, but the Sensei said that I may join the beginners group anyway due to the fact that i had tried Shitoryu karate once or twice a few years ago, and he told me that with some hard training and home-training I would make up for what i lost by entering late term.
> 
> My sensei is having high hopes on me as he wants me to grade by the end of the term even though i missed over a month of training, so I am given no slack, which i like.
> 
> I am starting the feel the pain I have read about, Kyokushin is undoubtedly very rough and my body is not used to taking kick and punches like this. I hope to harden and gain become 10th kyu by the end of the term. Having a blast each training, even though it is a ***** sometimes.


Osu, you will soon discover that your idea of 'pain' will change as you go through your Kyokushin journey.  The training can be very tough but the body gets used to the workload if the mind is willing to persist.   We all started just like you so it is important to remember that.   Each of the higher belts had the same doubts and the same questions but keep your head bowed, your eyes high and your mouth shut and above all else persist in whatever is asked of you.  You will not only gain the respect of your fellow karateka but you will probably learn a thing or two about yourself.


----------



## Retrofit

Yokazuna514 said:


> Osu, you will soon discover that your idea of 'pain' will change as you go through your Kyokushin journey.  The training can be very tough but the body gets used to the workload if the mind is willing to persist.   We all started just like you so it is important to remember that.   Each of the higher belts had the same doubts and the same questions but keep your head bowed, your eyes high and your mouth shut and above all else persist in whatever is asked of you.  You will not only gain the respect of your fellow karateka but you will probably learn a thing or two about yourself.



Osu, I am convinced of what you say and it's truth. I hope to be able to persist, I am very intrigued by the personal growth that seems to be connected with Karate. I am barely seeing the physical as a bi-product, the main result I want to see is my personal growth. I have convinced myself that I will find great use of knowing how to control myself better, in my professional and private life. It also happens to be a great work out with lots of fun and social properties.


----------



## Yokozuna514

Retrofit said:


> Osu, I am convinced of what you say and it's truth. I hope to be able to persist, I am very intrigued by the personal growth that seems to be connected with Karate. I am barely seeing the physical as a bi-product, the main result I want to see is my personal growth. I have convinced myself that I will find great use of knowing how to control myself better, in my professional and private life. It also happens to be a great work out with lots of fun and social properties.


There is a lot of personal growth you will soon discover as your limits are tested.  Being part of Kyokushin dojo means you will be tested each time you step on the tatami.  You will not only become more physically fit but you will also discover how the mental toughness required to persist in the training will spread out to other areas of your life.  It is definitely a good workout but more importantly, if you stick with it, you will find out about the amazing community that is part of each of our Kyokushin journeys.   Good luck and feel free to reach out anytime.


----------



## Buka

Yokazuna514 said:


> There is a lot of personal growth you will soon discover as your limits are tested.  Being part of Kyokushin dojo means you will be tested each time you step on the tatami.  You will not only become more physically fit but you will also discover how the mental toughness required to persist in the training will spread out to other areas of your life.  It is definitely a good workout but more importantly, if you stick with it, you will find out about the amazing community that is part of each of our Kyokushin journeys.   Good luck and feel free to reach out anytime.



Can't begin to tell you how much I love this.


----------



## raysshii

I started Taekwondo exactly two months ago. It was my first time doing any martial art. I was really nervous and afraid of being put with people who have experience. Ended up in a class where everyone is a white belt and 3 yellow belts. It was really hard at the beginning but I still enjoyed it. The first two weeks, my body was aching so much. But now I just had my exam and got my yellow stripe 2 weeks ago and Taekwondo became such a motivation for me to go through the weeks, waiting for my class twice a week. I'm so glad I chose this martial art. I'm 18 but I'm still wishing to get my black belt someday.


----------



## dvcochran

raysshii said:


> I started Taekwondo exactly two months ago. It was my first time doing any martial art. I was really nervous and afraid of being put with people who have experience. Ended up in a class where everyone is a white belt and 3 yellow belts. It was really hard at the beginning but I still enjoyed it. The first two weeks, my body was aching so much. But now I just had my exam and got my yellow stripe 2 weeks ago and Taekwondo became such a motivation for me to go through the weeks, waiting for my class twice a week. I'm so glad I chose this martial art. I'm 18 but I'm still wishing to get my black belt someday.


Congratulations and welcome to the forum. It is always great to hear these stories. It is too easy to forget how hard it was in the beginning.


----------



## _Simon_

raysshii said:


> I started Taekwondo exactly two months ago. It was my first time doing any martial art. I was really nervous and afraid of being put with people who have experience. Ended up in a class where everyone is a white belt and 3 yellow belts. It was really hard at the beginning but I still enjoyed it. The first two weeks, my body was aching so much. But now I just had my exam and got my yellow stripe 2 weeks ago and Taekwondo became such a motivation for me to go through the weeks, waiting for my class twice a week. I'm so glad I chose this martial art. I'm 18 but I'm still wishing to get my black belt someday.



Welcome to the forum, and CONGRATS on the yellow stripe! So awesome hearing this sort of thing, I love your excitement, keep at it! Hope to hear from you more in the forum


----------



## Retrofit

My first karate-semester is coming to an end, the grading is next weekend, I have my last week of preparing left before I hopefully will recieve my first belt! 
Mix och nervousness and excitement, hope it will turn out well!


----------



## dvcochran

Retrofit said:


> My first karate-semester is coming to an end, the grading is next weekend, I have my last week of preparing left before I hopefully will recieve my first belt!
> Mix och nervousness and excitement, hope it will turn out well!


Congratulations! Work your training and all will go well. Keep in touch.


----------



## Retrofit

dvcochran said:


> Congratulations! Work your training and all will go well. Keep in touch.



Today I had the graduation and I can proudly say that I am now 10th kyu! I am now allowed to start training with the other groups in the dojo, not just the beginners one. This means more opportunities to attend each week and each time will be even thougher. I can't wait, going there on monday with my new belt, ready to start grinding for the next milestone. Amazing day, but I am tired, sempai didn't give us much slack. Only brake we had was to sit and watch while the 10th kyu's did their techniques for 9th kyu. A very much appreciated time for rest.



Yokazuna514 said:


> Osu, you will soon discover that your idea of 'pain' will change as you go through your Kyokushin journey.  The training can be very tough but the body gets used to the workload if the mind is willing to persist.   We all started just like you so it is important to remember that.   Each of the higher belts had the same doubts and the same questions but keep your head bowed, your eyes high and your mouth shut and above all else persist in whatever is asked of you.  You will not only gain the respect of your fellow karateka but you will probably learn a thing or two about yourself.



Your text has been proven more and more true. I am getting used to the pain more and more, I was close to losing my breath due to a very hard punch to my chest the other day, but I just took a few quick breaths and kept the fight going although my body asked me to rest for a minute. I thank you for your motivational messages as well, it has many times popped into my head. I feel extremely motivated to one day reach black belt in Kyokushin. It is developing into somewhat of a dream, instead of just a funny thought...


----------



## dvcochran

Retrofit said:


> Today I had the graduation and I can proudly say that I am now 10th kyu! I am now allowed to start training with the other groups in the dojo, not just the beginners one. This means more opportunities to attend each week and each time will be even thougher. I can't wait, going there on monday with my new belt, ready to start grinding for the next milestone. Amazing day, but I am tired, sempai didn't give us much slack. Only brake we had was to sit and watch while the 10th kyu's did their techniques for 9th kyu. A very much appreciated time for rest.
> 
> 
> 
> Your text has been proven more and more true. I am getting used to the pain more and more, I was close to losing my breath due to a very hard punch to my chest the other day, but I just took a few quick breaths and kept the fight going although my body asked me to rest for a minute. I thank you for your motivational messages as well, it has many times popped into my head. I feel extremely motivated to one day reach black belt in Kyokushin. It is developing into somewhat of a dream, instead of just a funny thought...


Fantastic news! You may find some the excitement settles but I hope you never fully lose it. It is great to hear news like yours. Very motivating.


----------



## _Simon_

Retrofit said:


> Today I had the graduation and I can proudly say that I am now 10th kyu! I am now allowed to start training with the other groups in the dojo, not just the beginners one. This means more opportunities to attend each week and each time will be even thougher. I can't wait, going there on monday with my new belt, ready to start grinding for the next milestone. Amazing day, but I am tired, sempai didn't give us much slack. Only brake we had was to sit and watch while the 10th kyu's did their techniques for 9th kyu. A very much appreciated time for rest.
> 
> 
> 
> Your text has been proven more and more true. I am getting used to the pain more and more, I was close to losing my breath due to a very hard punch to my chest the other day, but I just took a few quick breaths and kept the fight going although my body asked me to rest for a minute. I thank you for your motivational messages as well, it has many times popped into my head. I feel extremely motivated to one day reach black belt in Kyokushin. It is developing into somewhat of a dream, instead of just a funny thought...


Ah congratulations mate osu, that's fantastic! Your first step on the Kyokushin journey! I just went to watch a blackbelt grading yesterday in my old dojo, was just incredible... so inspiring! But yeah I recommend focusing on where you are now, bask in where you are now too you deserve it, and be open to learning on this great journey. Osu


----------



## Retrofit

dvcochran said:


> Fantastic news! You may find some the excitement settles but I hope you never fully lose it. It is great to hear news like yours. Very motivating.



Of course, I expect to settle but if I can remember this feeling, I can easier motivate myself to continue when I reach plateus in my journey. 
Thank you for your words! 



_Simon_ said:


> Ah congratulations mate osu, that's fantastic! Your first step on the Kyokushin journey! I just went to watch a blackbelt grading yesterday in my old dojo, was just incredible... so inspiring! But yeah I recommend focusing on where you are now, bask in where you are now too you deserve it, and be open to learning on this great journey. Osu



I want to see a black belt grading too, sadly there is no possibility of that in my city. If anyone from my dojo is to grade up to black, they willhave to travel to Gothenburg or Stockholm I think. Our dojo can only grade us to a certain level before we have to go to bigger dojos. 
Anyway, thanks for your words! Appreciate it!


----------



## Christopher Adamchek

21 years ago when i was 5 years old, i dont remember what i learned that day but i remember standing there feeling like i was surrounded by giants


----------



## dvcochran

Retrofit said:


> Of course, I expect to settle but if I can remember this feeling, I can easier motivate myself to continue when I reach plateus in my journey.
> Thank you for your words!
> 
> 
> 
> I want to see a black belt grading too, sadly there is no possibility of that in my city. If anyone from my dojo is to grade up to black, they willhave to travel to Gothenburg or Stockholm I think. Our dojo can only grade us to a certain level before we have to go to bigger dojos.
> Anyway, thanks for your words! Appreciate it!


Enjoy the journey and mark those milestone with memories and mementos as much as possible. It only comes around once. Great post.


----------



## Retrofit

dvcochran said:


> Enjoy the journey and mark those milestone with memories and mementos as much as possible. It only comes around once. Great post.



Thank you for the kind words. I am doing my best to embrace it and turn it into motivation! I want to become better, simple as that. 

Also, not for any special reason, I will just quickly go through the grading to have it written down, just for the sake of it. 
Were probably around 20 people, 3 were 10th kyu going to 9th while the rest of us were getting 10th. 
Warming up, running around doing various movements to get the heat up. 
Sempai then had us do all the kihon required, and I must say it was exhausting!! He pushed us, not letting us do it just once or twice... We did every technique atleast 5-6 sets, and doing them non stop with no rest as well as full kiai and kime had us all breathing kind of heavy. But needless to say, it worked out and everyone did their best.
When the techniques were done, he said "Okey, let's see how you guys look physically..."
Doing everything from (plenty of!!!) squats, pushups, jackknives, finally ending with grouping up 3-&-3... letting one remove ones belt using it as a rope and having it stretched out between two while one person jumped over it and crawled under it as many times as you manage during 1,5 minute. 

When we finished it, he told us that he had seen enough and that we could all go get water while he looked through his notes before giving the results.

After getting our karate-passes and new belts, me and three fellow karatekas went to the local pizzeria to celebrate our achievment. Ended up having a great 1,5 hour talk, learning more about eachother and setting this as a coming tradition for all coming gradings of ours. 

Fantastic saturday, still super-pleased with the day in every matter. Osu!


----------



## _Simon_

Retrofit said:


> Thank you for the kind words. I am doing my best to embrace it and turn it into motivation! I want to become better, simple as that.
> 
> Also, not for any special reason, I will just quickly go through the grading to have it written down, just for the sake of it.
> Were probably around 20 people, 3 were 10th kyu going to 9th while the rest of us were getting 10th.
> Warming up, running around doing various movements to get the heat up.
> Sempai then had us do all the kihon required, and I must say it was exhausting!! He pushed us, not letting us do it just once or twice... We did every technique atleast 5-6 sets, and doing them non stop with no rest as well as full kiai and kime had us all breathing kind of heavy. But needless to say, it worked out and everyone did their best.
> When the techniques were done, he said "Okey, let's see how you guys look physically..."
> Doing everything from (plenty of!!!) squats, pushups, jackknives, finally ending with grouping up 3-&-3... letting one remove ones belt using it as a rope and having it stretched out between two while one person jumped over it and crawled under it as many times as you manage during 1,5 minute.
> 
> When we finished it, he told us that he had seen enough and that we could all go get water while he looked through his notes before giving the results.
> 
> After getting our karate-passes and new belts, me and three fellow karatekas went to the local pizzeria to celebrate our achievment. Ended up having a great 1,5 hour talk, learning more about eachother and setting this as a coming tradition for all coming gradings of ours.
> 
> Fantastic saturday, still super-pleased with the day in every matter. Osu!


Sounds awesome, and LOVE the tradition you guys will have! That support between you all will be so valuable too. Osu!


----------



## dvcochran

Retrofit said:


> Thank you for the kind words. I am doing my best to embrace it and turn it into motivation! I want to become better, simple as that.
> 
> Also, not for any special reason, I will just quickly go through the grading to have it written down, just for the sake of it.
> Were probably around 20 people, 3 were 10th kyu going to 9th while the rest of us were getting 10th.
> Warming up, running around doing various movements to get the heat up.
> Sempai then had us do all the kihon required, and I must say it was exhausting!! He pushed us, not letting us do it just once or twice... We did every technique atleast 5-6 sets, and doing them non stop with no rest as well as full kiai and kime had us all breathing kind of heavy. But needless to say, it worked out and everyone did their best.
> When the techniques were done, he said "Okey, let's see how you guys look physically..."
> Doing everything from (plenty of!!!) squats, pushups, jackknives, finally ending with grouping up 3-&-3... letting one remove ones belt using it as a rope and having it stretched out between two while one person jumped over it and crawled under it as many times as you manage during 1,5 minute.
> 
> When we finished it, he told us that he had seen enough and that we could all go get water while he looked through his notes before giving the results.
> 
> After getting our karate-passes and new belts, me and three fellow karatekas went to the local pizzeria to celebrate our achievment. Ended up having a great 1,5 hour talk, learning more about eachother and setting this as a coming tradition for all coming gradings of ours.
> 
> Fantastic saturday, still super-pleased with the day in every matter. Osu!



Sounds like a great start to your Martial Arts family. Congrats.


----------



## Yokozuna514

Retrofit said:


> Thank you for the kind words. I am doing my best to embrace it and turn it into motivation! I want to become better, simple as that.
> 
> Also, not for any special reason, I will just quickly go through the grading to have it written down, just for the sake of it.
> Were probably around 20 people, 3 were 10th kyu going to 9th while the rest of us were getting 10th.
> Warming up, running around doing various movements to get the heat up.
> Sempai then had us do all the kihon required, and I must say it was exhausting!! He pushed us, not letting us do it just once or twice... We did every technique atleast 5-6 sets, and doing them non stop with no rest as well as full kiai and kime had us all breathing kind of heavy. But needless to say, it worked out and everyone did their best.
> When the techniques were done, he said "Okey, let's see how you guys look physically..."
> Doing everything from (plenty of!!!) squats, pushups, jackknives, finally ending with grouping up 3-&-3... letting one remove ones belt using it as a rope and having it stretched out between two while one person jumped over it and crawled under it as many times as you manage during 1,5 minute.
> 
> When we finished it, he told us that he had seen enough and that we could all go get water while he looked through his notes before giving the results.
> 
> After getting our karate-passes and new belts, me and three fellow karatekas went to the local pizzeria to celebrate our achievment. Ended up having a great 1,5 hour talk, learning more about eachother and setting this as a coming tradition for all coming gradings of ours.
> 
> Fantastic saturday, still super-pleased with the day in every matter. Osu!


Osu, well done !  You move a little closer to the front but never forget the white belt mentality.  Congratulations !


----------



## maine mama

5 months ago, absolutely terrified. I knew nothing, I was the only woman, and literally half the size of the sensei. I'm not fast or good at improvising. I don't like strangers touching me... But I'd sat in on my son's classes for two years and in all that time I'd never seen any of the senseis do or say anything in or out of class that did not come from their highest selves. There was no ego, no haughtiness, no putting down of anyone ever, only very well-taught technique and philosophy. That made a huge difference for me. I am totally hooked, though it still takes guts to walk out on the mats each week.


----------



## dvcochran

maine mama said:


> 5 months ago, absolutely terrified. I knew nothing, I was the only woman, and literally half the size of the sensei. I'm not fast or good at improvising. I don't like strangers touching me... But I'd sat in on my son's classes for two years and in all that time I'd never seen any of the senseis do or say anything in or out of class that did not come from their highest selves. There was no ego, no haughtiness, no putting down of anyone ever, only very well-taught technique and philosophy. That made a huge difference for me. I am totally hooked, though it still takes guts to walk out on the mats each week.


That is a great story. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Shawchert

So I have 2 first days. Yep. The first one was my true first day. My white belt day

I was 17 years old or so. (I've always wanted to try a martial arts ever since I was little but I never expressed it due to family history of saying no). My sister had been in for a month before me so I was all over it. (I was living with my dad for a short time and then came home to learn this ) My first day was interesting as I was being taught by a 1st dan black belt, who I never knew was even in Taekwon-do. He was a classmate of mine and I was really intimidated because I thought he was one of the kids who usually teased me. Because I was always being teased by someone so I was timid as a mouse, but I was determined to learn. He showed me how to do a front kick, a low block and a punch. Those were the three things i needed to learn to get to my yellow stripe (this included 2 small forms the blocking form and the punching form). So I was nervous and shaky but I absolutely LOVED it! I learned eventually he was not one of the people I was paranoid about and we became friends afterward. 

So for financial reasons after 2 years of being in the class I had to leave at green belt status. I was so angry but it couldn't be helped. I was 18 when I left. 

So fast forward about 16 or 17 years or so and I have a child of my own and he wants to join martial arts. I've thought about it many  times and I really wanted a school that was the same from what I learned, ITF Taekwon-do. So I was very surprised to learn about one just a town over. I signed me and my son up and we started our 3 day trial (1 week*) period. I already paid but i still got the free week and we started out learning the forms. So as it is almost impossible to forget Chon Ji (the white belts in this dojang did not learn the block and punch patterns before yellow stripe, they went right into Chon Ji) , I was in my element! I was still nervous. This class was different from what I was used to as the teaching style wasn't the same. But I got the form down really quickly and I was very happy with it considering it had been over 16 years since i've done the pattern. My instructor told me at the end of the class that he wanted me right back at the belt I had been at before which pleased me all the more and I've been in it since!


----------



## dvcochran

Shawchert said:


> So I have 2 first days. Yep. The first one was my true first day. My white belt day
> 
> I was 17 years old or so. (I've always wanted to try a martial arts ever since I was little but I never expressed it due to family history of saying no). My sister had been in for a month before me so I was all over it. (I was living with my dad for a short time and then came home to learn this ) My first day was interesting as I was being taught by a 1st dan black belt, who I never knew was even in Taekwon-do. He was a classmate of mine and I was really intimidated because I thought he was one of the kids who usually teased me. Because I was always being teased by someone so I was timid as a mouse, but I was determined to learn. He showed me how to do a front kick, a low block and a punch. Those were the three things i needed to learn to get to my yellow stripe (this included 2 small forms the blocking form and the punching form). So I was nervous and shaky but I absolutely LOVED it! I learned eventually he was not one of the people I was paranoid about and we became friends afterward.
> 
> So for financial reasons after 2 years of being in the class I had to leave at green belt status. I was so angry but it couldn't be helped. I was 18 when I left.
> 
> So fast forward about 16 or 17 years or so and I have a child of my own and he wants to join martial arts. I've thought about it many  times and I really wanted a school that was the same from what I learned, ITF Taekwon-do. So I was very surprised to learn about one just a town over. I signed me and my son up and we started our 3 day trial (1 week*) period. I already paid but i still got the free week and we started out learning the forms. So as it is almost impossible to forget Chon Ji (the white belts in this dojang did not learn the block and punch patterns before yellow stripe, they went right into Chon Ji) , I was in my element! I was still nervous. This class was different from what I was used to as the teaching style wasn't the same. But I got the form down really quickly and I was very happy with it considering it had been over 16 years since i've done the pattern. My instructor told me at the end of the class that he wanted me right back at the belt I had been at before which pleased me all the more and I've been in it since!


Great start #2. Welcome to the forum. I look forward to hearing more about you and your son.


----------



## DUO ART

First day of Kenpo was easy. They showed you the basic blocs, Basic strikes, you did the warm ups and all around cool environment.


A month earlier was my first day of Krav . Man I had no idea how to punch, form a fist, throw a proper punch, strike with the elbows, and learn 8 count kicks. The warm ups were intense for me and I barely made it through class. LOLOL. good times. Love the fact that I can take both arts at my school . But man that first day was rough .


----------



## Kung Fu Wang

This is the 1st form that I learned in my long fist class. During the 1st day, I did only the 0.00 that left palm facing down in front of chest, right palm facing up in front of my belly.


----------



## W.Bridges

I have a few first days. My very first day was when I was 14 and a friend talked me in taking Tae Kwon Do with him. On that first day i was welcomed by several of the instructors. My first class covered blocking stances, front leg snap kicks and punching. While still training in Tae Kwon Do one of my other friends talked me into trying Kenpo with him, I was 16 at this time and a green belt with blue strip. On this first day I meet with the head instructor before class. I was a little nervous about learning a new art while I was still training in Tae Kwon Do and did not want it interfere with that training. In this first class i learned star block set along with the different stances and the first half of short form 1. After the class i new that i could train in both arts. I got injured (popped my knee out of place) while training for a national tournament for TKD. After i was told i needed surgery on my knee I stopped doing TKD but returned to Kenpo after my knee got better without doing surgery. My Third first day was after my youngest two kids decided they wanted to learn Karate. I took them to the gym where I worked out at to let them try the Tae Kwon Do class that the gym offered. After they been class for a few weeks the instructor asked me to come and play (join in class) after my son had told her that I had trained before. I was aloud to wear my blue belt that i had earned many years ago in TKD. I thought i would have been a distraction for my kid so i was a little nervous before the class started and plus some of the other students looked at me like who the heck is this guy wearing a blue belt. I learned a lot of the things l knew was not the same way this style of TKD did thinks. forms are called patterns and they don't key-op in the patters as when i learned the forms and the chamber for blocks are different. I still train with my son in this form of TKD after going ahead and starting from the gold belt and work my way back up.


----------



## dvcochran

W.Bridges said:


> I have a few first days. My very first day was when I was 14 and a friend talked me in taking Tae Kwon Do with him. On that first day i was welcomed by several of the instructors. My first class covered blocking stances, front leg snap kicks and punching. While still training in Tae Kwon Do one of my other friends talked me into trying Kenpo with him, I was 16 at this time and a green belt with blue strip. On this first day I meet with the head instructor before class. I was a little nervous about learning a new art while I was still training in Tae Kwon Do and did not want it interfere with that training. In this first class i learned star block set along with the different stances and the first half of short form 1. After the class i new that i could train in both arts. I got injured (popped my knee out of place) while training for a national tournament for TKD. After i was told i needed surgery on my knee I stopped doing TKD but returned to Kenpo after my knee got better without doing surgery. My Third first day was after my youngest two kids decided they wanted to learn Karate. I took them to the gym where I worked out at to let them try the Tae Kwon Do class that the gym offered. After they been class for a few weeks the instructor asked me to come and play (join in class) after my son had told her that I had trained before. I was aloud to wear my blue belt that i had earned many years ago in TKD. I thought i would have been a distraction for my kid so i was a little nervous before the class started and plus some of the other students looked at me like who the heck is this guy wearing a blue belt. I learned a lot of the things l knew was not the same way this style of TKD did thinks. forms are called patterns and they don't key-op in the patters as when i learned the forms and the chamber for blocks are different. I still train with my son in this form of TKD after going ahead and starting from the gold belt and work my way back up.


Do you remember they style of TKD then and now (WT, IFT, ATA, etc...)?


----------



## W.Bridges

dvcochran said:


> Do you remember they style of TKD then and now (WT, IFT, ATA, etc...)?


Now it is Yom chi Taekwondo it is similar to itf, back then don't remember but wish I did


----------



## dvcochran

W.Bridges said:


> Now it is Yom chi Taekwondo it is similar to itf, back then don't remember but wish I did


It seems for most people who take a break or change schools the biggest or smallest change can be learning the forms.


----------



## W.Bridges

dvcochran said:


> It seems for most people who take a break or change schools the biggest or smallest change can be learning the forms.


Most of the pattern s are the same as my old forms just the chambers are different and I keep wanting to keop on certain parts of them. I'm just one kup away from being back to my old lvl.


----------



## dvcochran

W.Bridges said:


> Most of the pattern s are the same as my old forms just the chambers are different and I keep wanting to keop on certain parts of them. I'm just one kup away from being back to my old lvl.


Ke-op baby. Teach them what it is all about.


----------



## RichardB6

that was too tiresome for me


----------



## Clayton

When I was about 17 I did a few months of Taekwondo, but took a break when summer came to focus on surfing and never went back. Don't remember my first class. Last week I took my first Kung Fu class at the age of 53. Went in nervous, thinking that I'd be the oldest person in the class. There were people of all ages and a great vibe. I've got to do some serious stretching but I held my own.  I do a lot of mountain hunting here in Idaho and my legs are strong. Upper body not so much. Woke up the next day feeling sore all over, but I like that feeling. 

Class 4 was yesterday and I was proud of myself for having memorized the first 5 sparring forms. Realized in class that there are actually right AND left versions. Sigh...

I need to be challenged constantly or I get bored, and it's clear that martial arts fit the bill. I think I'm going to be doing this for awhile.


----------



## Gerry Seymour

Clayton said:


> When I was about 17 I did a few months of Taekwondo, but took a break when summer came to focus on surfing and never went back. Don't remember my first class. Last week I took my first Kung Fu class at the age of 53. Went in nervous, thinking that I'd be the oldest person in the class. There were people of all ages and a great vibe. I've got to do some serious stretching but I held my own.  I do a lot of mountain hunting here in Idaho and my legs are strong. Upper body not so much. Woke up the next day feeling sore all over, but I like that feeling.
> 
> Class 4 was yesterday and I was proud of myself for having memorized the first 5 sparring forms. Realized in class that there are actually right AND left versions. Sigh...
> 
> I need to be challenged constantly or I get bored, and it's clear that martial arts fit the bill. I think I'm going to be doing this for awhile.


Then welcome to the addiction.


----------



## dvcochran

Clayton said:


> When I was about 17 I did a few months of Taekwondo, but took a break when summer came to focus on surfing and never went back. Don't remember my first class. Last week I took my first Kung Fu class at the age of 53. Went in nervous, thinking that I'd be the oldest person in the class. There were people of all ages and a great vibe. I've got to do some serious stretching but I held my own.  I do a lot of mountain hunting here in Idaho and my legs are strong. Upper body not so much. Woke up the next day feeling sore all over, but I like that feeling.
> 
> Class 4 was yesterday and I was proud of myself for having memorized the first 5 sparring forms. Realized in class that there are actually right AND left versions. Sigh...
> 
> I need to be challenged constantly or I get bored, and it's clear that martial arts fit the bill. I think I'm going to be doing this for awhile.


Welcome to the forum. Us older guys have to stick together. Very good that you recognized the left and right. There is quite a lot of repetition so a good goal to work on is challenging yourself. Just like target practice and hunting, it take a lot of rounds and repetition. Well, hopefully the hunting doesn't take a lot of rounds.  Keep us in the loop.


----------



## Marlene Morga

My first day of martial arts class at the local college was awesome. I remember waking up at 4 in the morning to catch the 6am bus to travel two cities to the campus. Once I got there, I was so nervous and excited; then, at the same time that I caught sight of a poster which showed the question: What are you looking for? and a few words that made me think for a moment. I finally selected the sheet of paper that held the word: Direction. And as I walked into the gymnasium, I realized that I was there early. Except for a particularly serious red belt martial artist that was kind enough to introduce himself to me. We shook hands and then we spoke for a while as to why we were all taking martial arts. So then, I decided to clean up the gymnasium using a broom and a floor mop to sweep up the gym, and believe me, you'd never guess to find little bolts and metal and dust from who knows how it got there. So it became a daily thing, cleaning up the dojo or training hall, as I called it. As for the red belt martial artist, he's my mentor now. And even though it was tough luck for me that I never got a thank you for the floor sweeping from the other students, but when I trained with them all, it was worth the sweeping. Seeing their courage made me want to keep practicing martial arts. Even if the simplest things get overlooked, it's the will to do something good that counts.


----------



## Buka

Marlene Morga said:


> My first day of martial arts class at the local college was awesome. I remember waking up at 4 in the morning to catch the 6am bus to travel two cities to the campus. Once I got there, I was so nervous and excited; then, at the same time that I caught sight of a poster which showed the question: What are you looking for? and a few words that made me think for a moment. I finally selected the sheet of paper that held the word: Direction. And as I walked into the gymnasium, I realized that I was there early. Except for a particularly serious red belt martial artist that was kind enough to introduce himself to me. We shook hands and then we spoke for a while as to why we were all taking martial arts. So then, I decided to clean up the gymnasium using a broom and a floor mop to sweep up the gym, and believe me, you'd never guess to find little bolts and metal and dust from who knows how it got there. So it became a daily thing, cleaning up the dojo or training hall, as I called it. As for the red belt martial artist, he's my mentor now. And even though it was tough luck for me that I never got a thank you for the floor sweeping from the other students, but when I trained with them all, it was worth the sweeping. Seeing their courage made me want to keep practicing martial arts. Even if the simplest things get overlooked, it's the will to do something good that counts.



Hi Marlene! Welcome to Martial Talk, hope you enjoy it.

Just keep going to class. And make sure it doesn't get in the way of your studies.

And if I may be so bold to give some fatherly advice, make sure your red belt mentor stays just that and only that.

Enjoy the process of learning and please keep us posted.


----------



## Marlene Morga

Yes, sir. Thank you.


----------



## Gerry Seymour

Buka said:


> Hi Marlene! Welcome to Martial Talk, hope you enjoy it.
> 
> Just keep going to class. And make sure it doesn't get in the way of your studies.
> 
> And if I may be so bold to give some fatherly advice, make sure your red belt mentor stays just that and only that.
> 
> Enjoy the process of learning and please keep us posted.


Good advice from one of the wisest people on this forum.


----------



## Syeed Ali

If I recall correctly, my first class had a warmup that involved running around the edges of the room doing breathwork.

I couldn't keep up, and excused myself to lay down panting in the next room. There was a moment when I had to decide to either give up or get up.

When I returned, nobody batted an eye and it was never brought up at any point in the future. That's why I continued training.


----------



## Buka

Syeed Ali said:


> If I recall correctly, my first class had a warmup that involved running around the edges of the room doing breathwork.
> 
> I couldn't keep up, and excused myself to lay down panting in the next room. There was a moment when I had to decide to either give up or get up.
> 
> When I returned, nobody batted an eye and it was never brought up at any point in the future. That's why I continued training.



What a great post. And similar to my first training days.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf

Syeed Ali said:


> If I recall correctly, my first class had a warmup that involved running around the edges of the room doing breathwork.
> 
> I couldn't keep up, and excused myself to lay down panting in the next room. There was a moment when I had to decide to either give up or get up.
> 
> When I returned, nobody batted an eye and it was never brought up at any point in the future. That's why I continued training.


I've experienced similar after a while away and trying out a new place. You need that break when you're getting back into it, everyone's experienced it at some point, so no one cares.


----------



## Harry Flannagan

I remember my first day training, the son of our coach was a bit cocky (blue belt) kept mocking my kicks and I was having a hard time, like come on that was my first day and what made it worst I accidentally kicked him on his stomach -_-


----------



## minn8325

I got choked out


----------



## Gyakuto

Sunday May 18th 1981. 10am at Priestnall Recreation Centre in Stockport/Manchester. I was 12 years old. It was a municipal Karate course which turned out to be Wado Ryu and I’d waited about 3 months for the course to start so I’d borrowed a book on Karate from the library and had been doing press ups on my knuckles on a stone hearth, so I felt prepared!  It was a sunny, warm morning and as a consequence the instructor, Keith Harrison, decide the class should take place on a grassy area adjacent to the sports hall. I was a bit disappointed as I thought the first class would be better in a gymnasium. I wasn’t nervous but rather keen to do my best. Punching from kibadachi, front kicks from hami gamae, soto use, uchi uke and then to finish off, front kicks from a really long stance to work this anterior thigh muscles and it was all over. The two hours flew by. My first real experience of Budo…the most influential thing on my whole life.

On the 18th May, every year, I celebrate that first morning. I feel thankful, I wonder what became of my teacher and my  regular training partner, Barry Wicks (I’ve tried to find them with little success..they could well have passed on) and the late Tatsuo Suzuki, hachidan hanshi our national teacher. I sometimes buy a cake to celebrate too, but mostly I just feel thankful and with love and warmth, remember the people, whose guidance touched my life so deeply…..


----------



## Dboxobi

My first martial art class was at a local MMA gym, I specifically attended the MT class and found out my round kick Ive been practicing by watching Van Dam movies was utterly flawed. I just did my best to follow my coach directions to the best of my ability, Time went on and I started training harder (4 years) and went from a slouch to someone with some decent striking fundamentals.  I then Ventured off into the grappling world and stepped into a BJJ gym for the first time.  I was immediately humbled when a blue belt had their way with me, I stuck with BJJ and Judo for about a year then finally settling in to traditional Japanese striking arts, which I still train to this day. 

Overall, I went from that slouch to a person that has "some" sense of being able to give a decent fight against someone that intends to inflict harm. 

MA as a hobby is something Id definitly favor as opposed to "IMO" other sports that would have no ideal use in today's dangerous world.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang

My 1st day training didn't make much sense. So I don't even want to talk about it. I like to talk about my 1st day of teaching because I believe it makes more sense.

My 1st day teaching include how to deal with

- boxer's punch.
- MT guy's roundhouse kick.
- TKD guy's side kick.
- wrestler's single leg.

I want new students to know that MA training is to solve problems. Today our problems are not from our own MA system, but from different MA systems.


----------



## Gyakuto

Today (18th May) it is 41 years since I began my Budo journey. As I’ve posted above, I’ll be celebrating, remembering those with whom I trained and perhaps buy myself a pastry! 

Good luck on _your_ continuing journey🙏🏽


----------



## donald1

I vaguely remember my first day of training. It was years ago. Back in late 2009. Class was in the back of a Vfw. Me and my mom were confused showing up there believing the place to be a simple bar. People there were drinking. No place for Karate. Anyways... The lady pointed us to the room in the back. Large room with concrete floor. I've had tons of great memories there. We haven't trained there in years, but I have a lot of memories there.

Anyways... Back to my first day of karate. I was the only person to show up that day. There was one other student. Young adult. Was always late for class. He was a weird guy and kinda dumb too. Like he missed classes on occasion. I think he had white belt with orange stripe? Or maybe not even that? I don't remember. I'm pretty sure he didn't have an orange stripe.

If your not sure what an orange stripe is. It's basically a small rank in between white belt and orange belt. He was a weird dude. I feel pretty sure I got orange stripe before he did? I know I got orange belt before him. I won't say his name, but one day he was complaining to the instructor about believing he should be compensated since he had missed days and thus did not receive training for those classes. Which escalated when the guy tried to attack the instructor? It was weird!! The instructor said the guy tried to attack him!! A white belt. The instructor restrained him. I imagine with a lot of ease. And he just told the guy to never come back. We eventually got better students. but anyways...

On my first day of Karate. It really wasn't anything particularly special. It wasn't really motivating either since I was the only student. I didn't get to see any higher ranked students practice forms or anything early on. Despite that, I rather enjoyed it. I mean... Over 10 years later, I'm still doing this stuff so obviously I enjoyed it.


----------



## Yanli

matt.m said:


> As a kid I went to dads class to workout and be around him and his friends.  It was a great way to stay in shape along with wrestling.  I came back as a way to deal with disabilities,  I am hooked.  There is no doubt.  I will quit the 12th of never.


  I was 15, and to make a long story short, I was so-to-speak, adapted by an Chinese couple. When I say "so-to-speak," I mean I still lived with my family, but the couple treated me like one of their own. The couple had Chinese MA movies, and man offered to teach me when he saw how much I enjoyed the movies. He was a very kind and gentle man, but when it came to teaching me, he did not go easy on me lol. He would whip my hand and many other spots if I did not do things correctly lol, this taught me that if I truly desired to lean, I must endure, and how to tolerate pain no matter what. This not only helped me in MA, but in life itself.


----------



## Yanli

donald1 said:


> I vaguely remember my first day of training. It was years ago. Back in late 2009. Class was in the back of a Vfw. Me and my mom were confused showing up there believing the place to be a simple bar. People there were drinking. No place for Karate. Anyways... The lady pointed us to the room in the back. Large room with concrete floor. I've had tons of great memories there. We haven't trained there in years, but I have a lot of memories there.
> 
> Anyways... Back to my first day of karate. I was the only person to show up that day. There was one other student. Young adult. Was always late for class. He was a weird guy and kinda dumb too. Like he missed classes on occasion. I think he had white belt with orange stripe? Or maybe not even that? I don't remember. I'm pretty sure he didn't have an orange stripe.
> 
> If your not sure what an orange stripe is. It's basically a small rank in between white belt and orange belt. He was a weird dude. I feel pretty sure I got orange stripe before he did? I know I got orange belt before him. I won't say his name, but one day he was complaining to the instructor about believing he should be compensated since he had missed days and thus did not receive training for those classes. Which escalated when the guy tried to attack the instructor? It was weird!! The instructor said the guy tried to attack him!! A white belt. The instructor restrained him. I imagine with a lot of ease. And he just told the guy to never come back. We eventually got better students. but anyways...
> 
> On my first day of Karate. It really wasn't anything particularly special. It wasn't really motivating either since I was the only student. I didn't get to see any higher ranked students practice forms or anything early on. Despite that, I rather enjoyed it. I mean... Over 10 years later, I'm still doing this stuff so obviously I enjoyed it.


  Are you still just practicing it, or are you teaching now?


----------



## donald1

Yanli said:


> Are you still just practicing it, or are you teaching now?


Teaching would be cool, but nah. Practicing. I have gotten to assist in teaching. One time my instructor had a afterschool program for elementary students once. I'd come and he'd teach one group, and I taught the other. It was fun while it lasted. 

I would like to one day teach, but I'd want more experience doing so. Preferably with an adult group.


----------



## Yanli

Let me inform you, you sometimes learn and comprehend more when you are trying to teach it to someone else. When I first started teaching, I would run into a student that did not pick up on things as easily as your standard student, and it was those students that helped me better comprehend what I already thought I fully comprehended. As I struggled to get them to comprehend, I started comprehending more. My teacher knew that would happen, but wanted me to see it for myself. Sometimes you can not be taught, sometimes you have to learn it for yourself.


----------



## Gerry Seymour

Yanli said:


> Let me inform you, you sometimes learn and comprehend more when you are trying to teach it to someone else. When I first started teaching, I would run into a student that did not pick up on things as easily as your standard student, and it was those students that helped me better comprehend what I already thought I fully comprehended. As I struggled to get them to comprehend, I started comprehending more. My teacher knew that would happen, but wanted me to see it for myself. Sometimes you can not be taught, sometimes you have to learn it for yourself.


Everyone I trained with (and some instructors I helped train) improved rather dramatically when they started teaching, even though they were suddenly spending less time actually practicing (because part of that time went to teaching now). We pay attention to more things, and I think most of us start to think differently about the principles as we start to teach.


----------



## BigDon

My first training day was a bit embarrassing as i farted doing a kick. The Instructor, "Master"  called me a pig. 
I never went back to that dojo but it reminded me not to eat baked beans the night before training


----------



## Gyakuto

BigDon said:


> My first training day was a bit embarrassing as i farted doing a kick. The Instructor, "Master"  called me a pig.
> I never went back to that dojo but it reminded me not to eat baked beans the night before training


You should have insisted that you were in fact being polite by not following through and sh*tting yourself.


----------



## Gerry Seymour

Gyakuto said:


> You should have insisted that you were in fact being polite by not following through and sh*tting yourself.


Somehow, that sounds like you're talking about practicing it, like stopping a punch 1" from target. 🤣


----------



## Xue Sheng

Think it's time to log off, shut the laptop down, and go train something.... TTFN


----------

